#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Садхана Ваджраварахи традиции Дрикунг

## Вантус

Ниже идёт обсуждение перевода садханы и собственно, сам перевод.

Итого, *вот общая часть садханы на данный момент*

----------


## Антончик

Кстати, вопрос про тексты. С точки зрения иногородних. Можно ли как-то достать тексты из числа тех, что были на ретрите? Тут одни люди спрашивали текст пховы, другим интересно подношение дыма и призывание благой удачи из садханы Дзамбалы, и т.д. Можно ли как-то их купить, получить и т.д.?

----------


## Нико

> Можно ли как-то их купить


Что за странный вопрос. Переводчики обычно работают бесплатно

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Что за странный вопрос. Переводчики обычно работают бесплатно


А какая связь у переводчиков и распространения текстов?

----------


## Нико

> А какая связь у переводчиков и распространения текстов?


Довольно обычная. Если у тебя есть переведённый текст и люди просят его, просто посылаешь им. И всё.

----------


## К. Дордже

Мы за то, чтобы переводчики получали должное вознаграждение за свой труд. 
А тексты практик в электронном виде не распространяем. Их можно было приобрести на ретрите. Можем обычной почтой прислать. На нашем сайте есть координаты для связи.

----------

Legba (11.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мы за то, чтобы переводчики получали должное вознаграждение за свой труд. 
> А тексты практик в электронном виде не распространяем. Их можно было приобрести на ретрите. Можем обычной почтой прислать. На нашем сайте есть координаты для связи.


Я пошутила про бесплатность, но с переводом садханы ВЙ надо ещё поработать, имхо.

----------


## К. Дордже

Да ещё и не начинали. Я уже говорил, что та садхана, что в сети циркулирует, оставляет желать лучшего, мягко говоря. 
Я как вижу первые строки на русском, сразу закрываю файл, дабы не расстраиваться.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Да ещё и не начинали. Я уже говорил, что та садхана, что в сети циркулирует, оставляет желать лучшего, мягко говоря. 
> Я как вижу первые строки на русском, сразу закрываю файл, дабы не расстраиваться.





> Пусть ненавидящие меня враги, чинящие мне препятствия,
> чинящие мне препятствия,


Да, в оригинале немного не так. Даже совсем не так:



> bdag la sdang bar byed pa'i dgra
> gnod par byed pa'i bgegs


Ненавидящие меня враги,
Причиняющие вред _препятствующие_

----------

Нико (11.11.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Скорее первая строчка не просто ненавидящие - с ненавистью действующие по отношению ко мне враги.

----------


## Вантус

> Скорее первая строчка не просто ненавидящие - с ненавистью действующие по отношению ко мне враги.


Это вопрос вкуса и особенности тибетской граматики. Часто переводят действительным причастием, это ж оборот такой - ...r byed pa, означающий того, кто делает ..., в нашем случае - ненависть.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это вопрос вкуса и особенности тибетской граматики. Часто переводят действительным причастием, это ж оборот такой - ...r byed pa, означающий того, кто делает ..., в нашем случае - ненависть.


Такое встречается, что переводят и так и так, но в данном случае по мне так выглядит - в ненависти действующие. Испытывая ненависть что-то делающие. Отравляют в ненависти, сжигают в ненависти и т.д.

----------


## Вантус

Дальше переводчик не смог ничего особо испортить:



> особенно все существа, препятствующие Освобождению и Всезнанию


В оригинале:



> thar pa dang thams cad mkhyen pa'i bar du gcod par byed pa thams cad kyis gtso byad pa'i


Я бы перевел так:
Особенно все препятствующие (с оттенком "отделяющие или отсекающие от") освобождению и всеведению.

Полагаю, что gtso byad pa сказано для усиления. По-русски даже так и непонятно, как сказать.

----------


## Кунсанг

Хорошо бы весь абзац целиком увидеть. Тогда может все яснее стало.

----------


## Вантус

Далее (у переводчика запор мыслей и понос слов):



> а также все чувствующие существа, число которых небу подобно и которые много раз были моими матерями, пребудут в радости


В оригинале:



> ma nam mkha' dang mnyam pa'i sems can thams cad bde ba dang ldan ... bya


nam mkha' dang mnyam pa - это хитрый тибетский оборот, не имеющий аналогов в русском. Прикол в том, что число+dang - это перечисление, но в русском nam mkha' - пространство, небо - явно не число! Итого:
Пусть все матери - живые существа, числом равным размеру пространства, будут обладать блаженством.

----------

Эделизи (11.11.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Далее (у переводчика запор мыслей и понос слов):
> 
> В оригинале:
> 
> 
> nam mkha' dang mnyam pa - это хитрый тибетский оборот, не имеющий аналогов в русском. Прикол в том, что число+dang - это перечисление, но в русском nam mkha' - пространство, небо - явно не число! Итого:
> Пусть все матери - живые существа, числом равным размеру пространства, будут обладать блаженством.


Равные пространству жс прямой перевод получается. Имеется в виду что как нет границ у пространства так и бесчисленны жс. Действительно хитрый оборот.

----------


## Вантус

Далее (переводчик не смог ничего испортить, хотя он может написать слово из трех букв с четырьмя ошибками, похоже):



> избавятся от страдания
> и как можно быстрее обретут высшее, полное и бесценное Просветление





> sdug bsngal dang bral
> myur du bla na med pa yang dag pa rdzogs pa'i byang chub rin po thob par bya


Я бы перевел так:
Будут свободны от страдания (духкхи - в противоположность сукхе bde ba),
Быстро обретут непревосходимое, полное, совершенное, драгоценное пробуждение (ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи)!

----------


## Вантус

Итого, полный перевод:



> bdag la sdang bar byed pa'i dgra
> gnod par byed pa'i bgegs
> thar pa dang thams cad mkhyen pa'i bar du gcod par byed pa thams cad kyis gtso byad pa'i 
> ma nam mkha' dang mnyam pa'i sems can thams cad bde ba dang ldan
> sdug bsngal dang bral
> myur du bla na med pa yang dag pa rdzogs pa'i byang chub rin po thob par bya


Пусть ненавидящие меня враги,
Причиняющие вред препятствующие,
Особенно все мешающие (отделяющие от) освобождению и всеведению,
Все матери - живые существа, числом равным [размеру] пространства, будут обладать блаженством,
Будут свободны от страдания,
Быстро обретут непревосходимое, полное, совершенное, драгоценное пробуждение!

----------

Эделизи (11.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Вопрос - что курил переводчик, когда выдавал свой вариант перевода? Хорошо глянуть б в его очи.

----------


## Вантус

Я вспомнил хорошее слово "наивысшее" для "bla na med pa".

----------


## Вантус

> Полагаю, что gtso byad pa сказано для усиления. По-русски даже так и непонятно, как сказать.


Может быть, даже не "особенно", а "главным образом", так как "особенно" - это отдельно от других, а тут имеется в виду, что эти существа - главные в данном списке.

----------


## Нико

> Все матери - живые существа, числом равным [размеру] пространства


Нет, это коряво слегка. "Мои матери-живые существа, бесчисленные, подобно безграничному пространству" ??? 

Ещё вариант перевода: "Я и всё собрание живых существ, обширное, как небесное пространство".

И ещё вариант: "Все живые существа, числом равные небу"....

И ещё: "Я и все живые существа, заполняющие безграничное пространство"....

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, это коряво слегка. "Мои матери-живые существа, бесчисленные, подобно безграничному пространству" ??? 
> 
> Ещё вариант перевода: "Я и всё собрание живых существ, обширное, как небесное пространство".
> 
> И ещё вариант: "Все живые существа, числом равные небу"....


И все эти варианты меня, как математика, удручают. Число может быть равно другому числу, а небо - не число. У меня число волос равно небу? OMG Exception type mismatch!
"бесчисленные, подобно безграничному пространству" - много слов, которых нет и не подразумевается в тексте. В тибетском, видимо, небо совместимо с перечислением и имеется в виду именно простое сравнение двух исчислимых. Так же и с "обширное, как небесное пространство".

----------


## Нико

> И все эти варианты меня, как математика, удручают. Число может быть равно другому числу, а небо - не число. У меня число волос равно небу? OMG Exception type mismatch!
> "бесчисленные, подобно безграничному пространству" - много слов, которых нет и не подразумевается в тексте. В тибетском, видимо, небо совместимо с перечислением и имеется в виду именно простое сравнение двух исчислимых. Так же и с "обширное, как небесное пространство".


Ну а последний вариант тогда?

----------


## Вантус

> Ну а последний вариант тогда?


А последний неправилен для русского языка. Как вам - "грибы после дождя, числом равные небу", "ошибки, числом равные небу" и т.п.? В русском "небо" не имеет смысла количества, в отличие от тибетского, хоть тресни.

----------


## Нико

> А последний неправилен для русского языка. Как вам - "грибы после дождя, числом равные небу", "ошибки, числом равные небу" и т.п.? В русском "небо" не имеет смысла количества, в отличие от тибетского, хоть тресни.





> И ещё: "Я и все живые существа, заполняющие безграничное пространство"....


Я про это.

----------


## Вантус

> Я про это.


Так ведь в тибетском они не _заполняют_, вот в чем беда. Их там просто так же много, как и пространства.

----------


## Нико

> Так ведь в тибетском они не _заполняют_, вот в чем беда. Их там просто так же много, как и пространства.


Ну не заполняют. Но буквально же не перевести это.... Приходится выкручиваться как-то....

----------


## Вантус

Еще, уважаемые переводчики, прошу забыть отвратительное слово _буддовость_ для sang rgyas. Кто мог придумать такой мерзкий новояз? Почему не "состояние будды" то?

----------

Нико (11.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Еще, уважаемые переводчики, прошу забыть отвратительное слово _буддовость_ для sang rgyas. Кто мог придумать такой мерзкий новояз? Почему не "состояние будды" то?


Потомушто переводят наверное с оглядкой на английкое buddhahood?

----------

Сергей Хос (11.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Потомушто переводят наверное с оглядкой на английкое buddhahood?


А во времена моей юности было еще слово "переходящность" для непостоянства. Оно вызывало ужас одним своим видом.

----------

Нико (11.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

С. 4. Переводчик смешит до колик:



> ОМ СВАБХАВА ШУДДХА САРВА ДХАРМА СВАБХАВА ШУДДХО *НЬЯ* ХАМ


Он решил, что аваграха ྅ - это нья ཉ! На то она и нья лог.

----------

Нико (11.11.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Если работа по переводу еще не началась, то почему бы не использовать Вантуса для этих целей? Ведь человек же "горит" переводом этой садханы.
Извините, если что-то сказала не так. Просто я всем сердцем полюбила Гарчена Ринпоче и хочу практиковать его учение.

----------


## Вантус

> Если работа по переводу еще не началась, то почему бы не использовать Вантуса для этих целей? Ведь человек же "горит" переводом этой садханы.
> Извините, если что-то сказала не так. Просто я всем сердцем полюбила Гарчена Ринпоче и хочу практиковать его учение.


Вантус развлекается, если что. Проблема в том, что неясно, предложит ли Гарчен ринпоче этот текст или другой.

----------

К. Дордже (11.11.2013), Эделизи (11.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Проблема в том, что неясно, предложит ли Гарчен ринпоче этот текст или другой.


Так этот текст не был одобрен Ринпоче?????

----------


## Вантус

> Так этот текст не был одобрен Ринпоче?????


Как я понимаю, это извлечение из длинной дрикунговской садханы Ваджраварахи. Однако, неясно, кто это извлекал и будет ли Ринпоче согласен с таким сокращенным вариантом.

----------


## Нико

> Как я понимаю, это извлечение из длинной дрикунговской садханы Ваджраварахи. Однако, неясно, кто это извлекал и будет ли Ринпоче согласен с таким сокращенным вариантом.


Ну, могу поделиться личным опытом тут. В традиции ВЙ, к которой я причастна (она одна и та же в линии, переданной от Богдо-гегена Ринпоче и Сакья Тризина Ринпоче), есть только краткая и обширная садханы. Когда один из учеников решил сократить обширную садхану до средней, БГ Рипоче посмеялся и сказал, что такого в традиции нет. Надо бы у Гарчена Ринпоче хорошенько узнать.

----------


## Вантус

Далее:



> Поэтому да буду я совершать благие действия телом, речью и умом до тех пор пока не достигну буддовости.
> До самой смерти, да буду я совершать благие действия телом, речью и умом.
> С сегодняшнего дня и до этого же часа завтрешнего дня, да буду я совершать благие действия телом, речью и умом


Оригинал.



> de'i ched du sangs ma rgyas kyi bar du lus ngag yid gsum dge ba la bkol
> ma shi'i bar du lus ngag yid gsum dge ba la bkol
> dus de ring nas bzung ste nyi ma sang da tsam gyi bar du lus ngag yid gsum dge ba la bkol


С целью этого, пока не достигну состояния будды, троицей тела, речи и ума буду служить добродетели.
Пока не умру, троицей тела, речи и ума буду служить добродетели.
С этого самого момента и до _того же времени_ завтрашнего дня, троицей тела, речи и ума буду служить добродетели.

Я верю, что nyi ma sang da tsam - это тот же момент времени, что и теперь, но завтра. Причем "служить" там в духе "буду крепостным добродетели".

----------


## Нико

А зачем "троица" там нужна? Это навевает на христианскую Троицу.

----------


## Вантус

Далее все идет стандартно. Думаю, было бы хорошо, если бы модераторы отделили тему про перевод. Интереса ради зайдем с конца. И здесь все грустно:



> Вновь представляйте себя в иллюзорной форме Ваджрайогини с одним лицом и двумя руками


Как изгадил ведь оригинал:



> slar yang rang nyid sgyu ma lta bu'i rnal 'byor ma zhal gcig phyag nyis ma'i rnam par gyur


Снова я возникаю в форме подобной магической иллюзии Йогини, с одним лицом, двумя руками.

----------


## Вантус

> А зачем "троица" там нужна? Это навевает на христианскую Троицу.


Поскольку я никогда не был христианином, мне не навевает. Не нравится "троица" - можно "тремя - телом, речью и умом буду служить добродетели". А вообще это очередной тибетский лингвистический прикол.

----------


## К. Дордже

Мне Лама Дава Зангмо (Журавка) сказала, что в том пресловутом тексте из сети не совсем те части из длинной садханы ВЙ, что в той краткой версии, которую они знают. А Гарчен Ринпоче вообще не скован никакими правилами, вот та садхана Килаи, что использовалась во время сангдруба Килаи, составлена им совсем недавно. 
Сейчас Ринпоче только возвращается в Аризону. Как только он отдохнёт, мы выясним. И тогда можно будет начинать.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013), Эделизи (11.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я верю, что nyi ma sang da tsam - это тот же момент времени, что и теперь, но завтра.


А почему "служить только до завтра"? Где логика? Я понимаю, что по словам так получается буквально.... Но может это какой-то фраз. оборот, которого я не знаю....

----------


## Вантус

> А почему "служить только до завтра"? Где логика? Я понимаю, что по словам так получается буквально.... Но может это какой-то фраз. оборот, которого я не знаю....


Длинная садхана - это ежедневная обязательная практика. Завтра человек произнесет тот же обет снова. Я думаю, чтоб не так страшно было. Часто ведь советуют принимать какой-либо обет на день, а потом продолжать, чтоб морально было легче.

----------


## Нико

> Длинная садхана - это ежедневная обязательная практика. Завтра человек произнесет тот же обет снова. Я думаю, чтоб не так страшно было. Часто ведь советуют принимать какой-либо обет на день, а потом продолжать, чтоб морально было легче.


Вообще-то длинные садханы делаются в ретрите в основном. А там 4 сессии в день). Тогда уж "до следующего туна"))). Надо у Хоса поинтересоваться, что ли.

----------


## Вантус

Продолжим, что ли. Дальше все тривиально.
Кривоперевод:



> Я принимаю прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и
> Святом Сообществе Сангхье вплоть до Просветления.
> И да достигну я буддовости на благо всех живых существ
> через заслугу щедрости и другие благие деяния.
> 
> Пусть все чувствующие существа, число которых беспредельно
> и небу подобно, и которые были моими матерями,обретут
> счастье и причины счастья.
> Пусть они избавятся от страдания и причин страдания.
> ...


Оригинал:



> sangs rgyas chos dang tshogs kyi mchog rnams la
> byang chub bar du bdag ni skyabs su mchi
> bdag gis sbyin sogs bgyis pa'i bsod nams kyis
> 'gro la phan phyir sangs rgyas 'grub par shog


Тенгон переводит так (и я его поддерживаю):



> До самого пробуждения я обращаюсь к Прибежищу
> в Будде, Дхарме и Высшем Собрании.
> Пусть совершением даяния и других [парамит]
> на благо всем скитальцам я стану Буддой!





> ma nam mkha' dang mnyam pa'i sems can thams cad bde ba dang bde ba'i rgyu dang ldan par gyur cig
> dug bsngal dang dug bsngal gyi rgyu bral bar gyur cig
> dug bsngal med pa'i bde ba dang mi 'bral bar gyur cig
> nye ring chags sdang gnyis dang bral ba'i btang snyems la gnas par gyur cig


Далее, опираясь на Тенгона, как на признанного авторитета, получаем:

Да обретут все матери - живые существа, числом равным [размеру] пространства, блаженство и причины блаженства!
Да избавятся от страданий и причин страданий!
Да не расстанутся с блаженством без страданий!
Да пребудут в беспристрастии, лишённом привязанности и ненависти к «ближним и дальним»!

----------


## Greedy

Небо, используемое как размер в сравнении, не может ли означать бесконечность? Или для численной бесконечности есть другое слово?

----------


## Вантус

Итого, перевод садханы на данный момент:




> bdag la sdang bar byed pa'i dgra
> gnod par byed pa'i bgegs
> thar pa dang thams cad mkhyen pa'i bar du gcod par byed pa thams cad kyis gtso byad pa'i
> ma nam mkha' dang mnyam pa'i sems can thams cad bde ba dang ldan
> sdug bsngal dang bral
> myur du bla na med pa yang dag pa rdzogs pa'i byang chub rin po thob par bya


Пусть ненавидящие меня враги,
Причиняющие вред препятствующие,
Особенно все мешающие (отделяющие от) освобождению и всеведению,
Все матери - живые существа, числом равным [размеру] пространства, будут обладать блаженством,
Будут свободны от страдания,
Быстро обретут непревосходимое, полное, совершенное, драгоценное пробуждение! 



> de'i ched du sangs ma rgyas kyi bar du lus ngag yid gsum dge ba la bkol
> ma shi'i bar du lus ngag yid gsum dge ba la bkol
> dus de ring nas bzung ste nyi ma sang da tsam gyi bar du lus ngag yid gsum dge ba la bkol


С целью этого, пока не достигну состояния будды, троицей тела, речи и ума буду служить добродетели.
Пока не умру, троицей тела, речи и ума буду служить добродетели.
С этого самого момента и до того же времени завтрашнего дня, троицей тела, речи и ума буду служить добродетели.



> sangs rgyas chos dang tshogs kyi mchog rnams la
> byang chub bar du bdag ni skyabs su mchi
> bdag gis sbyin sogs bgyis pa'i bsod nams kyis
> 'gro la phan phyir sangs rgyas 'grub par shog


До самого пробуждения я обращаюсь к Прибежищу
в Будде, Дхарме и Высшем Собрании.
Пусть совершением даяния и других [парамит]
на благо всем скитальцам я стану Буддой! 




> ma nam mkha' dang mnyam pa'i sems can thams cad bde ba dang bde ba'i rgyu dang ldan par gyur cig
> dug bsngal dang dug bsngal gyi rgyu bral bar gyur cig
> dug bsngal med pa'i bde ba dang mi 'bral bar gyur cig
> nye ring chags sdang gnyis dang bral ba'i btang snyems la gnas par gyur cig


Да обретут все матери - живые существа, числом равным [размеру] пространства, блаженство и причины блаженства!
Да избавятся от страданий и причин страданий!
Да не расстанутся с блаженством без страданий!
Да пребудут в беспристрастии, лишённом привязанности и ненависти к «ближним и дальним»! 

oM swA bhA wa shu d+dhaH sa r+ba dha rmaH swA bhA wa shu d+dho&haM (ОМ СВАБХАВА ШУДДХА САРВА ДХАРМА СВАБХАВА ШУДДХО ХАМ)

oM badz+ra wa shu d+dhaH sa r+ba dha rmaH badz+ra shu d+dho&haM (ОМ ВАДЖРА ШУДДХА САРВА ДХАРМА ВАДЖРА ШУДДХО ХАМ)

oM yo ga shu d+dhaH sa r+ba dha rmaH yo ga shu d+dho&haM (ОМ ЙОГА ШУДДХА САРВА ДХАРМА ЙОГА ШУДДХО ХАМ)




> zhes pa gsum gyis sbyangs pas gzung 'dzin gyi bdus pa'i chos thams cad stong pa nyid du gyur
> de'i ngang las hUM hUM zhes brjod pas rdo rje 'i sa gzhi ra ba gur bla bre mda'i dra ba
> de'i phyi rol du ye shes kyi me 'bar ba'i bsrung ba'i 'khor lo chen po'i
> dbus su e las chos kyi 'byung gnas rtsa ba phra ba thur du jug pa?
> gdengs ka che ba yar bstan pa


Таким образом, посредством очищения тремя [мантрами] все собрание дхарм схватываемого [объекта] и схватывающего [субъекта] превращается в пустоту.
Из ее природы - звук ХУМ ХУМ, из [него] - ваджрная земля, ограда, купол, занавес, сеть стрел.
Снаружи того - огромный защитный круг пылающего огня изначального знания.
В его центре из Э возникает источник дхарм с вершиной, обращенной вниз,
с большим плоским основанием, направленным вверх.
...
[Во] всех членах из phaT phaT Чандика цвета дыма
...




> dpal ldan rdo rje kha' 'dro ma
> kha' 'dro ma'i 'khor lo gyur
> ye shes nga dang ku gsum nyid
> 'gro ba skyob la phyag tshal bstod


Прославленная Ваджрадакини!
Управляющая кругом дакини!
Обладающая пятью знаниями и тремя телами!
Тебе, Прибежище скитальцев, поклоняюсь и возношу хвалу!
_так возноси хвалу_
...



> slar yang rang nyid sgyu ma lta bu'i rnal 'byor ma zhal gcig phyag nyis ma'i rnam par gyur


Снова я возникаю в форме подобной магической иллюзии Йогини, с одним лицом, двумя руками.
...
oṃ ye dharmā hetu prabhavā hetun, teṣāṃ tathāgato hyavadat, teṣāṃ ca yo nirodha, evaṃ vādī mahāśramaṇaḥ svāhā

----------

Эделизи (11.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Небо, используемое как размер в сравнении, не может ли означать бесконечность? Или для численной бесконечности есть другое слово?


tshad med pa, неизмеримое.

----------


## Вантус

Далее идут ужасные тайны. Непосвященные пусть зажмут нос и выйдут. Приводить изначальный перевод не буду, ибо там бред.



> zhes pa gsum gyis sbyangs pas gzung 'dzin gyi bdus pa'i chos thams cad stong pa nyid du gyur
> de'i ngang las hUM hUM zhes brjod pas rdo rje 'i sa gzhi ra ba gur bla bre mda'i dra ba
> de'i phyi rol du ye shes kyi me 'bar ba'i bsrung ba'i 'khor lo chen po'i
> dbus su e las chos kyi 'byung gnas rtsa ba phra ba thur du jug pa?
> gdengs ka che ba yar bstan pa


Таким образом, посредством очищения тремя [мантрами] все собрание дхарм схватываемого [объекта] и схватывающего [субъекта] превращается в пустоту.
Из ее природы - звук ХУМ ХУМ, из [него] - ваджрная земля, ограда, купол, занавес, сеть стрел.
Снаружи того - огромный (жуть как большой, пусть  @*Нико* точнее подскажет) защитный круг пылающего огня _изначального знания_ .
В его центре из Э возникает _источник дхарм_ с вершиной (букв. - тонким основанием), обращенной вниз,
с большой плоской стороной, направленной вверх.
Видимо, должно быть 'jug pa или подобное.

----------


## Нико

> Далее идут ужасные тайны. Непосвященные пусть зажмут нос и выйдут. Приводить изначальный перевод не буду, ибо там бред.
> 
> 
> Таким образом, посредством очищения тремя [мантрами] все собрание дхарм схватываемого [объекта] и схватывающего [субъекта] превращается в пустоту.
> Из ее природы - звук ХУМ ХУМ, из [него] - ваджрная земля, ограда, купол, занавес, сеть стрел.
> Снаружи того - огромный (жуть как большой, пусть @*Нико* точнее подскажет) защитный круг пылающего огня _изначального знания_ .
> В его центре из Э возникает _источник дхарм_ с вершиной (букв. - тонким основанием), обращенной вниз,
> с обширной верхней стороной, направленной вверх.
> Видимо, должно быть 'jug pa или подобное.


Большой, да, или огромный).А по поводу "чойджунга" разные варианты переводов есть. "Двойной треугольник", "тетраэдр". И лучше не "вершина", т.к. она внизу там, а "остриё" (упирается в землю). А обращены вверх -- "большие плоские основания".

----------

Вантус (11.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Переыеду еще знаменитую хвалу, присутствующую в садханах почти всех Ваджрайогини. Она не похожа на привычную мне сакьяпинскую, видимо, другой перевод с санскрита. И хватит на сегодня.



> dpal ldan rdo rje kha' 'dro ma
> kha' 'dro ma'i 'khor lo gyur
> ye shes nga dang ku gsum nyid
> 'gro ba skyob la phyag tshal bstod


Прославленная Ваджрадакини!
Управляющая кругом дакини! (если подумать, она - дакиничакравартини, т.е. она и поворачивает чакру, и управляет дакинями)
Обладающая пятью _знаниями_ и тремя телами!
[Тебе], Прибежище скитальцев я поклоняюсь и восхваляю [тебя]!

Это стихотворение имеет весьма глубокий смысл и в нашей традиции его сопровождают определенные мудры.

----------


## Вантус

> Большой, да, или огромный).А по поводу "чойджунга" разные варианты переводов есть. "Двойной треугольник", "тетраэдр". И лучше не "вершина", т.к. она внизу там, а "остриё" (упирается в землю). А обращены вверх -- "большие плоские основания".


Чойджунг (дхармадая) - это не треугольник и даже не любая пирамида, а тетраэдр. Пускай уж будет "источник дхарм", тем более, что это имеет большой смысл.

Меня не особо смущает, что вершина может быть внизу, ибо для меня, математика, вершина - это вершина граней многогранника (т.е. вершины ломаных), а не нечто, находящееся обязательно вверху. Хотя кому как, возможно не всем это привычно.
Большое плоское основание - хорошо, а то я уже голову сломал, как назвать обращенную вверх грань тетраэдра-чойджунга, не привлекая терминов из геометрии (основание, например, оно здесь будет одно, т.к. мы задали направление).

----------

Нико (11.11.2013), Ондрий (11.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

долго же я курил и пил чанг, пока не выяснил, что это никакой не треугольник, тем более на котором кто-то стоит, как некогда переводили кое-кто))))

----------


## Нико

> долго же я курил и пил чанг, пока не выяснил, что это никакой не треугольник, тем более на котором кто-то стоит, как некогда переводили кое-кто))))


И кто ж это был? (Краткую садхану не я, я не виноватая!)

----------

Ондрий (11.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Переыеду еще знаменитую хвалу, присутствующую в садханах почти всех Ваджрайогини. Она не похожа на привычную мне сакьяпинскую, видимо, другой перевод с санскрита. И хватит на сегодня.
> 
> 
> Прославленная Ваджрадакини!
> Управляющая кругом дакини! (если подумать, она - дакиничакравартини, т.е. она и поворачивает чакру, и управляет дакинями)
> Обладающая пятью _знаниями_ и тремя телами!
> [Тебе], Прибежище скитальцев я поклоняюсь и восхваляю [тебя]!
> 
> Это стихотворение имеет весьма глубокий смысл и в нашей традиции его сопровождают определенные мудры.


Несмотря на весь авторитет Тенгона, мне не благозвучно слово "скитальцы", пусть оно будет хоть пятьсот раз правильным(.

----------


## Нико

> Переыеду еще знаменитую хвалу, присутствующую в садханах почти всех Ваджрайогини. Она не похожа на привычную мне сакьяпинскую, видимо, другой перевод с санскрита. И хватит на сегодня.
> 
> 
> Прославленная Ваджрадакини!
> Управляющая кругом дакини! (если подумать, она - дакиничакравартини, т.е. она и поворачивает чакру, и управляет дакинями)
> Обладающая пятью _знаниями_ и тремя телами!
> [Тебе], Прибежище скитальцев я поклоняюсь и восхваляю [тебя]!
> 
> Это стихотворение имеет весьма глубокий смысл и в нашей традиции его сопровождают определенные мудры.


А как такой вариант перевода:

"Поклоняюсь Тебе, великолепная Ваджрадакини,
Царица дакинь и Защитница существ,
Обладающая пятью видами мудрости
И Тремя Телами Будды".

----------


## Вантус

> А как такой вариант перевода:
> 
> "Поклоняюсь Тебе, великолепная Ваджрадакини,
> Царица дакинь и Защитница существ,
> Обладающая пятью видами мудрости
> И Тремя Телами Будды".


Если мы уж решили различать ye shes и shes rab как "изначальное знание" и "мудрость", то надо быть последовательным. Поскольку она обладает именно пятью ye shes, то надо переводить "пятью знаниями". И порядок строк в вашем варианте не подходит под последовательность мудр, демонстрируемых в процессе чтения каждой строки. С "царицей дакини" - могу вам написать только в личку, почему не нравится. Или лучше в фэйсбук.

Кстати, придумал:
"тебе, Прибежище скитальцев, поклоняюсь и возношу хвалу"

----------


## Нико

> Если мы уж решили различать ye shes и shes rab как "изначальное знание" и "мудрость", то надо быть последовательным. Поскольку она обладает именно пятью ye shes, то надо переводить "пятью знаниями". И порядок строк в вашем варианте не подходит под последовательность мудр, демонстрируемых в процессе чтения каждой строки. С "царицей дакини" - могу вам написать только в личку, почему не нравится. Или лучше в фэйсбук.
> 
> Кстати, придумал:
> "тебе, Прибежище скитальцев, поклоняюсь и возношу хвалу"


"Скитальцы" как-то слишком жалостливо звучит.

Про "еше" и "шераб" споры до сих продолжаются, да. На Западе в том числе. Турман тут придумал "еше" переводить как "интуиция".  :Wink: 
А вообще-то это перевод с английского).

----------


## Вантус

В общем, в связи с пропускным режимом и обострением маразма, вынужден откланяться до завтра, ибо иначе меня могут и на работу не пустить - засижусь тут с вами.

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.11.2013), Нико (11.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Пока я сидел на работе, в перерывах между работой набросал (первоначальный перевод приводить не буду, ибо он пошел годным для совсем уж копрофагов). Подчеркнуты непонятные мне места. Призываю         @*Нико* и         @*Сергей Хос*



> phyi sngo nang dmar ba yangs shing rgya che ba’i dbus su paM las sna tshogs pa d+ma dang
> Снаружи синий, изнутри красный, вместительный и огромный, в его центре из paM разноцветный лотос и
> 
> a las zla ba nyi gang ba
> из a – полная луна
> 
> raM las nyi ma’i gdan la bam chen bsnol ba’i steng du rang gi sems nyid baM yig dmar po ‘od ‘bar ba las 
> из raM – сидение из лотоса, с помещенным на нем великим (человеческий) трупом, поверх этого из природы моего ума – сияющего красного слога baM
> 
> ...

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Отмечу, что санскритские имена go cha'i lha я давал по санскритской садхане Умапатидевы. Надо сверить с санскритским текстом Лагхусамвары. Также есть разночтения между тантрой, садханой Умапатидевы и настоящим текстах в слогах.

----------


## Вантус

Напоминаю почтенной публике, что перевожу я текст, анонимный "перевод" (на деле - вольные фантазии о тексте) которого был ранее выложен на БФ. Вообще, подобные тексты не выкладывают обычно на публику, но я решил, что пусть уж будет нормальный перевод и люди не будут использовать очень некачественный текст.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пока я сидел на работе, в перерывах между работой набросал (первоначальный перевод приводить не буду, ибо он пошел годным для совсем уж копрофагов). Подчеркнуты непонятные мне места. Призываю  @*Нико* и  @*Сергей Хос*


Есть какие-то незначительные вопросы по тексту, в целом вроде верно, но надо вчитаться. Может, Хос-таки подключится?

----------


## Вантус

Вот я еще почуть напейсал.



> gsung las A li kA li dmar po spros rang gi mgrin par thim pas ngag la mthu dang nus pa bskyed |
> Из речи исходят красные A li kA li, растворяются в моем горле, порождая энергию и силу речи.
> thugs las byang chub sems kyi chu rgyun bab rang gi snying gar thim pas bde stong gi ye shes rgyud la skyes |
> Из возвышенного ума нисходит поток бодхичитты, растворяется в моем сердце, даруя непрерывность изначального знания блаженства-пустоты.
> mthar rnal 'byor ma de nyid rang la bstim pas gnyis su med par gyur |
> Наконец, сама суть Йогини растворяется во мне, становясь нераздельной.
> par bas lo bskyed rim ci nus su bsgom| des ngal na dag pa dran pa ni|
> ??? Следует созерцать Стадию Зарождения (utpattikrama) изо всех сил. Когда устанешь от этого, памятуй о символике (букв. - чистоте) следующим образом:

----------


## Вантус

Меня напрягают какие-то странные слова, возможно - опечатки, я их подчеркнул. par bas lo, byin gyin gyis brlabs pa, gad bo, rna ltag - что за ХЗЧ?
Еще я призываю все Дхарма-центры последовать примеру ННР и его ДО и перейти на *тибетский пининь*! Та абсурдная якобы транскрипция, которую обычно потребляют, дает крайне искаженное представление о тибетском произношении и тибетцы, наверное, офигевают, слыша, как поется по этой "транскрипции".

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Меня напрягают какие-то странные слова, возможно - опечатки, я их подчеркнул. par bas lo, byin gyin gyis brlabs pa, gad bo, rna ltag - что за ХЗЧ?
> Еще я призываю все Дхарма-центры последовать примеру ННР и его ДО и перейти на *тибетский пининь*! Та абсурдная якобы транскрипция, которую обычно потребляют, дает крайне искаженное представление о тибетском произношении и тибетцы, наверное, офигевают, слыша, как поется по этой "транскрипции".


Меня те слова тоже слегка напрягают. Я опять спрашиваю, какие словари есть в распоряжении?

----------


## Нико

> Меня напрягают какие-то странные слова, возможно - опечатки, я их подчеркнул. par bas lo, byin gyin gyis brlabs pa, gad bo, rna ltag - что за ХЗЧ?
> Еще я призываю все Дхарма-центры последовать примеру ННР и его ДО и перейти на *тибетский пининь*! Та абсурдная якобы транскрипция, которую обычно потребляют, дает крайне искаженное представление о тибетском произношении и тибетцы, наверное, офигевают, слыша, как поется по этой "транскрипции".


А зачем "пиньинь" этот вам дался? К Вайли-то уже весь мир привык.

----------


## Нико

> par bas lo bskyed rim ci nus su bsgom| des ngal na dag pa dran pa ni|
> ??? Следует созерцать Стадию Зарождения (utpattikrama) изо всех сил. Когда устанешь от этого, памятуй о символике (букв. - чистоте) следующим образом:


А почему вы dag pa как "символику" понимаете тут?

----------


## Вантус

> А почему вы dag pa как "символику" понимаете тут?


Потому как это устойчивое словосочетание "dag pa dran pa", которое THL Tibetan to English Translation Tool переводит как "памятование о символике" (или "о символизме"), но буквально ведь это значит "памятование о чистоте". Далее будет видно, что "чистотами" называются значения таких символов, как картари, капала и других.



> А зачем "пиньинь" этот вам дался? К Вайли-то уже весь мир привык.


Вайли - это ж транслитерация, она помогает понять, как слово пишется, но не как оно произносится. А пининь (bod yig gi sgra sbyor) - точно отражает произношение.



> Меня те слова тоже слегка напрягают. Я опять спрашиваю, какие словари есть в распоряжении?


Пока мне помогали словари THL Tibetan to English Translation Tool. Есть бумажный Рерих и Кази Давасамдуп. Но вообще, надо найти нормальный текст, а не неизвестно кем и как набранный (некоторые опечатки очевидны и я их исправил сам).

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.11.2013), Нико (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Да, я уверена, что в тибетском там есть опечатки.

----------


## Вантус

Только пока неясно, как извлечь тибетский текст из файла. Набирать его руками - крайне утомительно и занимает большую часть времени. При попытке скопировать - идут кракозябры.

----------


## Нико

> Только пока неясно, как извлечь тибетский текст из файла. Набирать его руками - крайне утомительно и занимает большую часть времени. При попытке скопировать - идут кракозябры.


Хос@ должен знать

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Только пока неясно, как извлечь тибетский текст из файла. Набирать его руками - крайне утомительно и занимает большую часть времени. При попытке скопировать - идут кракозябры.


Тема поднималась уже - может с конвертацией помогут пара рецептов из топика, но скорее всего с конвертацией шрифтов - труба, поэтому единственный надёжный вариант - перенабирать в Вайли.
(когда уже все перейдут на Tibetan Machine или ягповайли уже, а)

----------


## Вантус

> Тема поднималась уже - может с конвертацией помогут пара рецептов из топика, но скорее всего с конвертацией шрифтов - труба, поэтому единственный надёжный вариант - перенабирать в Вайли.
> (когда уже все перейдут на Tibetan Machine или ягповайли уже, а)


Попытаюсь сделать OCR, ибо я все же не секретарь-машинистка. Кстати, @*Нико*, видите, как садхана отличается от привычной нам?

----------


## К. Дордже

не стоит вам так торопиться все же.
Тибетский скоро должен прийти. Да и, честно говоря, для хорошего перевода хорошо иметь вкус практики этой))

----------


## Нико

> Попытаюсь сделать OCR, ибо я все же не секретарь-машинистка. Кстати, @*Нико*, видите, как садхана отличается от привычной нам?


Да, прилично отличается местами, хотя местами -- то же самое. Меня смущает, что это может быть новодел какой-то, куски из обширной садханы выхваченные. Без сверки тибетского текста. Трудно так что-то понять..... Про облачение в доспехи, например, одно и то же. Там  имена дакинь подправить чуть надо.....

----------


## Нико

> не стоит вам так торопиться все же.
> Тибетский скоро должен прийти. Да и, честно говоря, для хорошего перевода хорошо иметь вкус практики этой))


Ждём-с.... Одобренного самим Ринпоче... А для хорошего перевода нужен просто хороший переводчик. Иначе годами ждать будете.....

----------

Эделизи (13.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> не стоит вам так торопиться все же.


А мы не торопимся. Нам просто интересно получить нормальный результат и попрактиковаться в переводе. В любом случае, этот текст пригодится при переводе полной садханы.



> Тибетский скоро должен прийти. Да и, честно говоря, для хорошего перевода хорошо иметь вкус практики этой))


Только этим и развлекаемся, на самом деле. Я, например, имею большой интерес к циклу Чакрасамвары и изучаю его разными способами много-много лет, почему собственно у меня и стоит традиция कापालिक. А Ваджрайогини - это сжатая сущность всех тантр Чакрасамвары и самая основная неофициальная практика в Гелуг, как мне кажется (официальная - Гухьясамаджа). Если бы я подробно не знал того, о чем этот текст, вряд ли бы я взялся его переводить с такого муторного языка, как тибетский :Smilie: 



> Там  имена дакинь подправить чуть надо.....


Эти имена дакини даже в разных санскритских текстах чуть разные. Я еще не решил, какому буду следовать.



> Да, прилично отличается местами, хотя местами -- то же самое. Меня смущает, что это может быть новодел какой-то, куски из обширной садханы выхваченные.


А давайте сейчас переведем колофон?

----------

Нико (12.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А давайте сейчас переведем колофон?


Там даже колофон есть???? Это то, на что я обращаю внимание в последнюю очередь)))))

----------


## Дубинин

> ... А для хорошего перевода нужен просто хороший переводчик. ...


Хороший переводчик- всему голова!

----------

Антончик (13.11.2013), Нико (12.11.2013), Эделизи (13.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Псевдопереводчик не перевел колофон вообще. Ниасилил он.



> zhes pa yang rje d+ha rma ki rtis zab lam chos drug gi khrid gzhung nA ro zhabs kyi zhal lung bzang por rnal 'byor ma'i mngon rtogs bzlas dmigs mdor bsdus 'don sgom zung 'brel bya phyir gsungs ltar las dmigs 'don gsal bar zur du phyung te bris pa man+nga la dza ya n+tu mIH dge'o| zhes a ri 'bri gung bka' brgyud chos chogs su mkhan po dkon mchog rgyal mtshan gyis bod rab byung bcu drug me stag zla ba 3 tshes 12 phyi lo 1986 zla ba 4 tshes 21 la zhal bshus byas te dbyin skad du bsgyur ba'i bsags yod dge ba'i mthus ma rgan sems can rnams nam byang rdzogs pa'i byang chub thob pa'i rgyur bsngo'o

----------


## Нико

> Псевдопереводчик не перевел колофон вообще. Ниасилил он.


Тут в колофоне интересные вещи. Комментарий к сочинению Дхармакирти? И это краткая садхана, или краткий коммент к дрикунговской практике? Я завтра свежим взглядом посмотрю.

----------


## Вантус

> Тут в колофоне интересные вещи. Комментарий к сочинению Дхармакирти? И это краткая садхана, или краткий коммент к дрикунговской практике? Я завтра свежим взглядом посмотрю.


Пардон, вырубаюсь. Надо спать. Не кидайтесь ссаными тряпками, я немного устал и отупел.

Этот [текст] - краткое объединенное для созерцания и чтения _и_ медитативного распева руководство по глубокому пути Шести Йог из колодца устных наставлений достопочтенного Наропы ясного постижения Йогини  сделал Повелитель Дхармакирти. C этой целью [он] писал, прояснял удаленные объекты, другие отбрасывал из подобного упомянутому man+nga la dza ya n+tu mIH Да будет благо! 

Так как американская Дрикунг Кагью дхарма была сломана (наверное, просили???) кхенпо Кончог Гьялцен тибетского рабчжунга 16, года огня-тигра, 3 месяца 12 дня, европейского календаря 21 дня 4 месяца 1986 сделал настоящую копию. Посвящаю силу всего накопления заслуги от перевода на английский язык тому, чтоб старые матери - живые существа обрели причину высшего совершенного пробуждения.

Таки надо спать (и поболее моего), я уже по-русски не понимаю. Наверное,    @*К. Дордже* будет любопытно. Засим присоединяюсь к кхенпо.

Имеется в виду не индийский Дхармакирти, а тибетский Дрикунг Дхармакирти (1595-1659), первый Дрикунг Кьябгон Чунцанг Ринпоче (kun mkhyen rig 'dzin chos kyi grags pa).

Есть вероятность, что кхенпо Кончог Гьялцен - это Кхенчен Кончог Гьялцен Ринпоче, известный своими переводами на английский.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.11.2013), Нико (13.11.2013), Сергей Хос (13.11.2013), Эделизи (13.11.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Хороший переводчик- всему голова!


Судя по меню - кафе кавказское (среднеазиатское). Они любят переводить на английский в таком качестве  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Пардон, вырубаюсь. Надо спать. Не кидайтесь ссаными тряпками, я немного устал и отупел.
> 
> Этот [текст] - краткое объединенное для созерцания и чтения _и_ медитативного распева руководство по глубокому пути Шести Йог из колодца устных наставлений достопочтенного Наропы ясного постижения Йогини  сделал Повелитель Дхармакирти. C этой целью [он] писал, прояснял удаленные объекты, другие отбрасывал из подобного упомянутому man+nga la dza ya n+tu mIH Да будет благо! 
> 
> Так как американская Дрикунг Кагью дхарма была сломана (наверное, просили???) кхенпо Кончог Гьялцен тибетского рабчжунга 16, года огня-тигра, 3 месяца 12 дня, европейского календаря 21 дня 4 месяца 1986 сделал настоящую копию. Посвящаю силу всего накопления заслуги от перевода на английский язык тому, чтоб старые матери - живые существа обрели причину высшего совершенного пробуждения.
> 
> Таки надо спать (и поболее моего), я уже по-русски не понимаю. Наверное,    @*К. Дордже* будет любопытно. Засим присоединяюсь к кхенпо.
> 
> Имеется в виду не индийский Дхармакирти, а тибетский Дрикунг Дхармакирти (1595-1659), первый Дрикунг Кьябгон Чунцанг Ринпоче (kun mkhyen rig 'dzin chos kyi grags pa).
> ...


Вантус, так мы с Хосом совершенно не нужны вам в этой работе. Вы и так прекрасно сами справляетесь). Тем более ссаными тряпками))))).

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, так мы с Хосом совершенно не нужны вам в этой работе. Вы и так прекрасно сами справляетесь). Тем более ссаными тряпками))))).


Я считаю, что один человек не должен переводить подобные тексты. И в Тибете не в одного переводили. Я могу просто привнести отсебятины или что-то упустить, а вы увидите свежим взглядом ошибки. Поэтому я буду рад слышать мнение ваше, Хоса, Кунсанга и всех желающих.

----------

Нико (13.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я считаю, что один человек не должен переводить подобные тексты. И в Тибете не в одного переводили. Я могу просто привнести отсебятины или что-то упустить, а вы увидите свежим взглядом ошибки. Поэтому я буду рад слышать мнение ваше, Хоса, Кунсанга и всех желающих.


Тогда давайте договоримся. Пусть Гарчен Ринпоче пришлёт на тибетском сюда садхану, которую он лично хотел бы, чтобы практиковали после дженанга (ванга?) Ваджрайогини в России. И пусть она будет без очепяток, тогда разбираться начнём серьёзно. Лично я -- "за". У меня примерно те же самые ощущение про этого йидама, что и у вас. Вот. А то колофон какой-то странненький, если честно. Зачем в колофонах писать новодел товарищей, принимавших участие в 1986 году? Пусть они кхенпо такие-растакие даже.

----------


## Greedy

> А то колофон какой-то странненький, если честно. Зачем в колофонах писать новодел товарищей, принимавших участие в 1986 году? Пусть они кхенпо такие-растакие даже.


Надо писать то, на основании чего произошло событие и с чего оно происходило.
Если это опускать, то через некоторое время лица, не причастные к созданию данного текста, будут в полном замешательстве: что это за текст, кто его перевёл, насколько этот перевод авторитетен, кто его делал и для чего.

Для себя колофон не нужен.
Для других колофон обязателен. И трудности с его написанием могут быть связаны либо с непониманием, зачем этот текст создаётся для публичного пользования, либо с пониманием собственной неавторитетности для творения подобного для общего блага.

----------


## Нико

> Надо писать то, на основании чего произошло событие и с чего оно происходило.
> Если это опускать, то через некоторое время лица, не причастные к созданию данного текста, будут в полном замешательстве: что это за текст, кто его перевёл, насколько этот перевод авторитетен, кто его делал и для чего.
> 
> Для себя колофон не нужен.
> Для других колофон обязателен. И трудности с его написанием могут быть связаны либо с непониманием, зачем этот текст создаётся для публичного пользования, либо с пониманием собственной неавторитетности для творения подобного для общего блага.


Согласна. Только никто пока не прояснил, зачем данный кхенпо взял и сократил обширную садхану для общего блага, и с чьего позволения он это сделал. А последнее ведь по традиции обычно пишут в колофонах.

----------


## Вантус

> Согласна. Только никто пока не прояснил, зачем данный кхенпо взял и сократил обширную садхану для общего блага, и с чьего позволения он это сделал. А последнее ведь по традиции обычно пишут в колофонах.


Сократил Дхармакирти, а кхенпо только перевел, я думаю. Именно Дхармакирти dmigs 'don gsal bar zur du phyung te bris pa

----------


## Нико

> Сократил Дхармакирти, а кхенпо только перевел, я думаю. Именно Дхармакирти dmigs 'don gsal bar zur du phyung te bris pa


Точно Дхармакирти сократил? А кхенпо точно только перевёл? Как-то мутно всё это. Без учителя не разобраться.....И, кстати, на английском-таки нет этого? Должно быть же.

----------


## Вантус

Там дальше нужно придумать какие то слова для самскар, обусловленной клешами витарки, дхарматы, парамартхи и прочих ругательств, которые переводчики обычно переводят бредом и банальностями. Может, @*Денис Евгеньев* поможет?

----------


## Нико

> Там дальше нужно придумать какие то слова для самскар, обусловленной клешами витарки, дхарматы, парамартхи и прочих ругательств, которые переводчики обычно переводят бредом и банальностями. Может, @*Денис Евгеньев* поможет?


Меня какой-то ужас поражает от этого всего..... Это точно не чья-то шутка?

----------


## Вантус

> Меня какой-то ужас поражает от этого всего..... Это точно не чья-то шутка?


К счастью - не шутка. В садханах часто указывают значения тех или иных символов. В этой, например:



> sku ni chos thams cad du mar ro gcig pa nyon mongs kyi rtog pa dbyings su zhi bas rtsa zhal khro chags 'dres pa


К счастью - не шутка. В садханах часто указывают значения тех или иных символов. В этой, например:
Тело – единый вкус всех многих дхарм, умиротворение в пространстве [обусловленной] клешами витарки - гневно-страстный главный лик

Обычно переводчики-бракоделы пишут банальности на тему прекращения концептуального мышления, настоящий же смысл другой.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Вантус;633423]К счастью - не шутка. В садханах часто указывают значения тех или иных символов. В этой, например:



> sku ni chos thams cad du mar ro gcig pa nyon mongs kyi rtog pa dbyings su zhi bas rtsa zhal khro chags 'dres pa /


А, я поняла замысел. Вполне себе достойно, если говорить о практике Наро Кхачо.

----------


## Вантус

> А, я поняла замысел. Вполне себе достойно, если говорить о практике Наро Кхачо.


Имеется в виду витарка, одна из 51 санскар (возможных событий сознания, что ли, из комбинаций которых состоит любое состояние ума), если точнее - одна из 4 переменных (в том смысле, что они могут быть как благими, так и не благими, в отличие от клеш и кушала, которые только неблагие или только благие) санскар.  Витарка есть первоначальное грубое познание объекта, следующее за намерением исследовать объект. Если витарка обусловлена клешами, то она дает искаженный образ объекта. Собственно, такую витарку и искореняют, а не какое-то непонятное "концептуальное мышление".

----------


## Нико

> Имеется в виду витарка, одна из 51 санскар (возможных событий сознания, что ли, из комбинаций которых состоит любое состояние ума), если точнее - одна из 4 переменных (в том смысле, что они могут быть как благими, так и не благими, в отличие от клеш и кушала, которые только неблагие или только благие) санскар.  Витарка есть первоначальное грубое познание объекта, следующее за намерением исследовать объект. Если витарка обусловлена клешами, то она дает искаженный образ объекта. Собственно, такую витарку и искореняют, а не какое-то непонятное "концептуальное мышление".


Вантус, а вы тоже любите слово"события" применительно к сознанию? Я вот не знаю, что с ним делать даже...

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, а вы тоже любите слово"события" применительно к сознанию? Я вот не знаю, что с ним делать даже...


Ну, я работаю со средами моделирования, типа omnet++, поэтому слово "событие" мне не кажется неподходящим. Действительно ведь, вся умственная деятельность человека - это непрерывная череда событий-самскар в в разных комбинациях, самскары составляют ум. Как в компьютерной модели, составленной из разных примитивов.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, я работаю со средами моделирования, типа omnet++, поэтому слово "событие" мне не кажется неподходящим. Действительно ведь, вся умственная деятельность человека - это непрерывная череда событий-самскар в в разных комбинациях, самскары составляют ум. Как в компьютерной модели, составленной из разных примитивов.


А как слово "событие" по-тибетски, напомните?

----------


## Вантус

> А как слово "событие" по-тибетски, напомните?


Не уверен, что оно вообще в нем есть в нашем смысле. Есть dus skabs, но оно скорее "момент времени" или "случай", имеет совсем иной оттенок.

----------


## К. Дордже

Я все узнаю точно. Получу правильный тибетский, комментарии на него и с удовольствием воспользовался бы вашей помощью. 
Но я бы очень не хотел, чтобы это все гуляло по интернету, по крайней мере до того, как результат будет неоднократно выверен. 

Дхармакирти — это действительно Дрикунг Дхармакирти. Кхенчен Кончог Гьялцен Ринпоче мог и сам сократить садхану. Но скорее он просто перевел ее.

----------


## Нико

> Не уверен, что оно вообще в нем есть в нашем смысле. Есть dus skabs, но оно скорее "момент времени" или "случай", имеет совсем иной оттенок.


dus skabs....) Надо переслушать Далай-ламу повнимательнее, потому что слово "события" использует только один его переводчик -- Тубтен Джинпа. Меня эти "события" уже достали.....)))

"Ментальные события и вещи"....... Тошнотворно, нет?

----------


## Нико

> Я все узнаю точно. Получу правильный тибетский, комментарии на него и с удовольствием воспользовался бы вашей помощью. 
> Но я бы очень не хотел, чтобы это все гуляло по интернету, по крайней мере до того, как результат будет неоднократно выверен. 
> 
> Дхармакирти — это действительно Дрикунг Дхармакирти. Кхенчен Кончог Гьялцен Ринпоче мог и сам сократить садхану. Но скорее он просто перевел ее.


Скорее всего? А кто "сократителем" был?

----------


## Вантус

> dus skabs....) Надо переслушать Далай-ламу повнимательнее, потому что слово "события" использует только один его переводчик -- Тубтен Джинпа. Меня эти "события" уже достали.....)))


Тибетцы не используют этот термин в этом контексте. События - это от Гюнтера пошло, довольно удачно для ученых-философов и плачевно для профанов.

----------


## Нико

> Тибетцы не используют этот термин в этом контексте. События - это от Гюнтера пошло, довольно удачно для ученых-философов и плачевно для профанов.


Тх.Дж. учился, кажись, в Оксфорде. Оттуда и множество терминов, режущих уши напрочь.

----------


## Вантус

> Я
> Но я бы очень не хотел, чтобы это все гуляло по интернету, по крайней мере до того, как результат будет неоднократно выверен.


Сомневаюсь, что кого-то особо заинтересует мой кишмиш из вайли и подстрочника, разбросанный по всей теме. Однако, можно будет кое-что сделать - после окончания работ перенести текст на мою страничку участника и удалить из главного раздела форума, чтоб не светило слишком.

----------


## Нико

> Сомневаюсь, что кого-то особо заинтересует мой кишмиш из вайли и подстрочника, разбросанный по всей теме. Однако, можно будет кое-что сделать - после окончания работ перенести текст на мою страничку участника и удалить из главного раздела форума, чтоб не светило слишком.


Нет, почему же. Я лично приветствую это. Тем более что Ваджраяна стала совсем уж не такой "тайной мантрой", как предполагалось изначально. "Нагримушки" издали, как сказала бы Пема. Всё оки-доки.

----------


## Вантус

Далее идет сложная часть текста, те самые "чистоты", изобилующие философскими терминами, которые разные псевдопереводчики очень часто заменяют банальностями. Дальнейший текст - сугубо технический, я буду думать об удачных терминах.



> sku ni chos thams cad du mar ro gcig pa nyon mongs kyi rtog pa dbyings su zhi bas rtsa zhal khro chags 'dres pa /
> Тело – единый вкус всех многих дхарм, умиротворение в пространстве [обусловленной] клешами витарки [символизируется] гневно-страстным главный ликом
> 
> chos sku 'gyur ba med pas rna ltag tu phag zhal /
> Неизменная дхармакая – ликом свиньи сзади уха
> 
> ye shes dbyings su rgyas pas sems can gyi don mdzod pas dbu skra phyed  bcings rgyab tu grol ba /
> Распространение в пространстве изначального знания, исполняющее цель живых существ - волосами на голове, наполовину связанными в узел, распущенными сзади. 
> 
> ...


Относительно самскар вообще и "vitarka" (rtog pa) я уже писал ранее. Другие сложные термины тут это:
dharmatA (chos nyid) - природа дхарм, нечто, постигаемое как шуньята, и существующая со своей стороны разным способом в зависимости от философской школы. В данном тексте прям явно и сазано, что то, что воспринимается как пустота, обозначает то, что существует как сияющая дхармакая. Дрикунговцы - они почти ньингмапинцы, да.
paramArtha (don dam pa) - высшая истина, высшая цель, нечто, в постижении или достижении чего - смысл философской системы,
kalpanA (rtog) - концепт, концептуальное, нечто, обо что оббили мозг не один лучший фимозг. kalpanA - это некое обобщение vitarka и vicAra, т.е. первичного поиска и последующего исследования объекта. По-сути, это построение некоторого ментального образа объекта, обязательно искаженного у обычных существ в силу тех или иных клеш. Собственно, по причине своей искаженности, образ не позволяет вполне достичь цели, что приносит страдание. Посему всюду и пишут про необходимость изничтожения kalpanA. Однако, если vitarka и vicAra вызваны не абы какими санскарами, а именно праджней (prajJA), то образ получается точный. Для нас он тоже вроде бы концепт, но с ним бороться не предлагается, поскольку он совершенно неискажен и уничтожает своим наличием все ложные концепты относительно объекта. Сами индийцы и тибетцы получившийся концепт к концептам, похоже, не относили, а называли прямым йогическим и т.п. постижением. 

На форуме есть злонравный пандита    @*До*, постигший пять наук, он может прокомментировать это в совершенстве, я же не обладаю достаточно глубокими познаниями в данной области.

----------


## Вантус

Дальше идут наставления по начитыванию мантр и прочему. В имеющемся переводе там так же есть ошибки, но я не думаю, что эта часть текста кому-либо принципиально необходима, хотя ее тибетский вариант я наберу на случай издания этого текста, кажущегося мне очень глубоким и достойным. Обращу внимание на один принципиальный момент:



> pad+Mar po'i lte bar nyi ma'i dbus su ba~M yig dmar po'i mthar sngags phreng gis *g.yon du bskor ba*


В "переводе" почему-то "переведено" так: "который окружен мантрой по часовой стрелки". Так вот, это - неправда. Ибо "по его ободу - гирлянда мантры, *поворачивающаяся влево* (т.е. направленная против часовой стрелки)".

----------

Konchog Sherab (14.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Вантус, а вы разве не тащитесь от современного лирического хинди? Типа "джонемана"?

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, а вы разве не тащитесь от современного лирического хинди? Типа "джонемана"?


Давайте не флудить. Первый раз слышу. Но классическую индийскую музыку, всякие раги - люблю, говорят (в разных натьяшастрах), что слушание их ведет к мокше и каме разом, а всего прочего - в нижние миры :Smilie: . Ну, из современных индийцев мне симпатичны Rudra. Митол и про парамартху одновременно, опять же.



> "Ментальные события и вещи"....... Тошнотворно, нет?


"Ментальные события" - нормально, я вспоминаю дискретно-событийное моделирование непрерывных процессов и его среды. "Вещи" - просто отвратительно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## К. Дордже

дело не в тайне, а во множащихся искажениях, отсутствии минимального знания о необходимости колофонов и тд. 
потом обнаружите этот текст с купюрами и заменами на шизотерическом сайте.

----------


## Вантус

> дело не в тайне, а во множащихся искажениях, отсутствии минимального знания о необходимости колофонов и тд. 
> потом обнаружите этот текст с купюрами и заменами на шизотерическом сайте.


Они получат от меня, Кузнецова Александра, г. Воронеж, держателя исключительного права на перевод, жалобу в Роскомнадзор по полной программе, за нарушение названного права. Их сайт будет закрыт на неопределенный срок в соответствии с новыми законами и это все, чего они добьются.

Что до тайн, то некоторые вещи я сознательно не хочу размещать в публичных местах.

----------

Нико (14.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

В общем, сообразно совету К. Дордже, представляющегося мне человек разумным и практичным, я планирую через некоторое время (порядка недели) искоренить тексты из этого обсуждения, дабы не соблазнять недостойных. Нижайше посему прошу украшенных многими достоинствами участников выразить свое мнение о предложенных фрагментах.

Мной же руководил большой интерес к совершенно ранее мне неизвестной традиции Дрикунг Кагью, сохранившей некоторые уникальные вещи из наследия махасиддхов и желание сделать что-либо полезное для русских последователей этой традиции - другой ветви наследия Надапады. Собственно, стремясь умножить свои знания по теме капалики и зная, что традиция Чакрасамвары и Ваджрайогини в Дрикунг имеет некоторые тонкие уникальные особенности, решил посетить дрикунговских тантриков и внимать их учениям.

----------

Konchog Sherab (14.11.2013), Pema Sonam (14.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (17.12.2013), Нико (14.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я буду думать об удачных терминах.


пара маленьких замечаний:

zas la rol bas
Игра с пищей

rol ba вовсе не обязательно переводить как "игра"


'khor ba blos mi gtong 
не принесении сансары в жертву

я бы сказал проще: "не отвращаться умом от сансары"

----------

Вантус (14.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> пара маленьких замечаний:
> 
> zas la rol bas
> Игра с пищей
> 
> rol ba вовсе не обязательно переводить как "игра"


Да, еще - как наслаждение или вкушение. Мне-то понятно, что Ваджрайогини радостно, как бы играя, вкушает пищу неконцептуальности и что от моего варианта пахнет бабкиным "не грайся з хлібом", коим пресекали мои попытки поиграть с едой :Smilie: . Спасибо. Прошу меня простить, ибо писал я это в промежутке между написанием трактата о настройке связи в мотострелковой бригаде.



> 'khor ba blos mi gtong 
> не принесении сансары в жертву
> 
> я бы сказал проще: "не отвращаться умом от сансары"


Да, у меня сильно коряво. Я только что увидел, что здесь blo + s (инструментальный) mi gtong, то бишь можно буквально перевести "отвратиться умом". Меня смутило, что здесь 'khor ba в именительном падеже и я уперся в отсутствие nas или подобного и тупил.

----------


## Антончик

Ждём готовый вариант перевода )

----------


## Нико

> zas la rol bas
> Игра с пищей
> 
> rol ba вовсе не обязательно переводить как "игра"


Хос, а помнишь, как мы с этой "игрой" мучились? Ты тогда вместо "игры" предложил "проявление", что не отражает истинный смысл этого забавного тибетского слова)))).

ЗЫ. А развлекаться с пищей нельзя?

----------

Сергей Хос (14.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне-то понятно, что Ваджрайогини радостно, как бы играя, вкушает пищу неконцептуальности и что от моего варианта пахнет бабкиным "не грайся з хлібом"


Млин, украинский язык, наверное, побогаче русского всё же))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, а помнишь, как мы с этой "игрой" мучились? Ты тогда вместо "игры" предложил "проявление", что не отражает истинный смысл этого забавного тибетского слова)))).


Я не помню, о чем конкретно речь, но если там было rol *pa*, а не rol *ba*, то это и есть проявление. В дзогчене так называют один из аспектов проявления энергии.

----------


## Нико

> Я не помню, о чем конкретно речь, но если там было rol *pa*, а не rol *ba*, то это и есть проявление. В дзогчене так называют один из аспектов проявления энергии.


Неважно, что там было, но "развлечение пищей" -- это вполне по-дакиньски)))).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

@*Вантус*



> nyon mongs kyi rtog bsregs pas rang 'od kyi me /
> сожжение концептов (калпана), [обусловленных] клешами - огнем моего собственного света





> sku ni chos thams cad du mar ro gcig pa, nyon mongs kyi rtog pa dbyings su zhi bas, rtsa zhal khro chags 'dres pa /
> Тело – единый вкус всех многих дхарм, умиротворение в пространстве [обусловленной] клешами витарки [символизируется] гневно-страстным главный ликом


Кого "обусловленной"?  :Smilie: 
rtog pa не только витарка, заменять на термин нехорошо. Например, тут (клешивые) мысли, домыслы и т.п.




> rtog med kyi zas la rol bas g.yon thod khrag
> Игра со пищей некоцептуальности (akalpanA) - капалой с кровью слева


Гыы, утеха бесхитростной пищей.




> stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin da mos /
> Аспект пустоты представляет природу сияющей дхармакаи


stong phyogs--это про пустое место вокруг фигуры, наверное.

----------


## Нико

Гыы, утеха бесхитростной пищей.

Фу, какая пошлость. Вам не надо переводить такие садханы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тантра--она и для пошляков. В особенности для них.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Еще, уважаемые переводчики, прошу забыть отвратительное слово _буддовость_ для sang rgyas. Кто мог придумать такой мерзкий новояз? Почему не "состояние будды" то?


Такое слово потому что в тибетском есть 

sangs rgyas nyid 

 buddhahood. the Buddha himself [ry]

----------


## Карма Палджор

> nyon mongs kyi rtog bsregs pas rang 'od kyi me /
> сожжение концептов (калпана), [обусловленных] клешами - огнем моего собственного света


Поскольку сжигаются концепты клеш (или клешные... про обусловленность ни слова), огонь собственного света...

----------


## Вантус

> @*Вантус*
> 
> 
> Кого "обусловленной"? 
> rtog pa не только витарка, заменять на термин нехорошо. Например, тут (клешивые) мысли, домыслы и т.п.


Я поставил "витарка", что при следующем прочтении взяться за голову. Обычно, в таких воспоминания символизма участвуют не абы какие слова, а абхидхармические термины и прописывается соответствие типа "какая-то абхидхармическая хрень = какая-то капалическая штуковина".Мысли, помыслы - это не термин абхидхармы и, я думаю, не стоит их туда писать. Хотя и писать термины абхидхармы тут также бессмыслено, так как их никто не поймет. Но я уже говорил, что так оставлять нельзя.




> Гыы, утеха бесхитростной пищей.


Да, тибетский злой, а садханы наполнены тяжко переводимой терминологией, которую обычно переводят те, которым она непонятна. "Вкушение _такой-то_ пищи" про обретение такого-то - распространенный у индийцев, даже не только буддистов оборот.




> stong phyogs--это про пустое место вокруг фигуры, наверное.


Думаю, что нет. Она ж и внутри пустая. Более того, садхака все время созерцает пустоту - из которой появляется дэвата, которая внутри дэвата, в которой растворяется дэвата. Та ли это пустота, которая парамартха? Очевидно, что нет, так как садхака - обычный человек и может лишь представлять нечто пустоватое, это лишь концепция изначальной ПустотыЪ, постигаемой арьями, такой же символ, как и головы, капалы и прочее. Пабонка Дечен Ньингпо разъяснял это.

----------


## Greedy

> Хотя и писать термины абхидхармы тут также бессмыслено, так как их никто не поймет.


А зачем акцентировать внимание на неучах? Хотят неучи практиковать высшую математику, пусть разбираются с терминологией, изучают.
Т. е. для таких переводов хорошо бы иметь выверенный абхидхармический словарь.

----------


## Вантус

> Поскольку сжигаются концепты клеш (или клешные... про обусловленность ни слова), огонь собственного света...


Вы перевели _бессмысленным образом_, как часто делают. Т.е. в том, что вы сказали, нет никакого смысла сточки зрения абхидхармы. Поясню почему.
1. В тибетском "икс *kyi*  игрек" может означать не только родительный падеж и переводиться как "игрек икса", но и значить, что икс - это определение и переводиться как "иксовый игрек". В данном случае - "клешный концепт", но по-русски это совсем плохо.
2. "Концепт клеши", с точки зрения русского языка, это не сама клеша, а то, что возникает в уме исследующего клеши, нечто вроде "dvesha это стремление избавиться от чего-либо". Зачем его сжигать?! Он безобиден, этот концепт. Имеется в виду, что мы уничтожаем калпана, которые построены под действием тех или иных клеш, т.е. "концепт, обусловленный клешами". Слово "обусловленный" введено для того, чтоб избежать уродливого прилагательного "клешный".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы перевели _бессмысленным образом_, как часто делают. Т.е. в том, что вы сказали, нет никакого смысла сточки зрения абхидхармы. Поясню почему.
> 1. В тибетском "икс *kyi*  игрек" может означать не только родительный падеж и переводиться как "игрек икса", но и значить, что икс - это определение и переводиться как "иксовый игрек". В данном случае - клешный концепт, но по-русски это совсем плохо.
> 2. Концепт клеши, с точки зрения русского языка, это не сама клеша, а то, что возникает в уме исследующего клеши, нечто вроде "dvesha это стремление избавиться от чего-либо". Зачем его сжигать?! Он безобиден, этот концепт. Имеется в виду, что мы уничтожаем калпана, которые построены под действием тех или иных клеш, т.е. концепт, обусловленный клешами.



А при чём тут абхидхарма? В общем-то не причем. Одно из первых правил перевода, кготорое вы, Вантус, упустили сразу - не ждать ничего от текста и не подстраивать текст под свои привычки и представления. Так что ваши личные фантазии разгребать не тянет

----------


## Greedy

> В данном случае - "клешный концепт", но по-русски это совсем плохо.
> Слово "обусловленный" введено для того, чтоб избежать уродливого прилагательного "клешный".


Тут, всё-таки, надо искать примерное соответствие "клеше" в русском языке. Само слово "клеша" многим, вообще, ничего не говорит.

Эмоциональный концепт... Но тут тоже можно думать, насколько эмоция соответствует клеше. Но такое определение ближе к реальности.

----------


## Вантус

> Тут, всё-таки, надо искать примерное соответствие "клеше" в русском языке. Само слово "клеша" многим, вообще, ничего не говорит.
> 
> Эмоциональный концепт... Но тут тоже можно думать, насколько эмоция соответствует клеше. Но такое определение ближе к реальности.


Не соответствует клеше никак. Неведение - что, эмоция?

----------


## Аурум

> А при чём тут абхидхарма? В общем-то не причем. Одно из первых правил перевода, кготорое вы, Вантус, упустили сразу - не ждать ничего от текста и не подстраивать текст под свои привычки и представления. Так что ваши личные фантазии разгребать не тянет


Да если бы Вантус подстраивал под свои представления перевод, то там явно было бы про говно и про вдуть.  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (14.11.2013), Neroli (14.11.2013), Ашвария (16.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Да если бы Вантус подстраивал под свои представления перевод, то там явно было бы про говно и про вдуть.


Тут нет ничего смешного. Тут - образец воинствующего невежества. То, что "чистота" это именно отождествление понятий абхидхармы и символов капаликов - указано в тьме диссертаций и монографий. И говорить "причем здесь абхидхарма" - значит просто презирать садхану, считать ее обычным текстом, который можно переводить, не вдумываясь в его смысл.

----------


## Greedy

> Не соответствует клеше никак. Неведение - что, эмоция?


Разве нет? Эмоция — это движение (волнение). Можно спорить, что неведение — это не эмоция, но ровно до того момента, пока не получится разобрать психику на части и точно указать, что _вот этот вот_ — неведение.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тут нет ничего смешного. Тут - образец воинствующего невежества. То, что "чистота" это именно отождествление понятий абхидхармы и символов капаликов - указано в тьме диссертаций и монографий. И говорить "причем здесь абхидхарма" - значит просто презирать садхану, считать ее обычным текстом, который можно переводить, не вдумываясь в его смысл.


А вот это уже гон, основанный на вполне конкретной личной неприязни. И что самое веселое - о какой тогда практике может быть речь, если ты не можешь себя контролировать? Интернет-буддист, как сказалабы Пема

----------

Ашвария (16.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А вот это уже гон, основанный на вполне конкретной личной неприязни. И что самое веселое - о какой тогда практике может быть речь, если ты не можешь себя контролировать? Интернет-буддист, как сказалабы Пема


Вы хотите публично осрамиться? Хорошо, всегда ваш. Открываем книгу Vajrayogini: Her Visualization, Rituals, and Forms p. 192:




> Following the visualization of the full, thirty-seven-fold mandala, the
> Vajravarahi Sadhana continues with a meditation that correlates the
> mandala with the entire Buddhist doctrine. The text states that this meditation
> deepens the meditator's conviction of himself as Vajravarahi within
> her mandala and leads to enlightenment (§22). In the course of the contemplation,
> each of the thirty-seven goddesses is equated with one of the
> thirty-seven bodhipdksikadharmas, "factors that favor enlightenment." This
> Abhidharmic grouping of Buddhist doctrines is made up of traditional sets
> of teachings, which are contemplated as follows:


А уж на странице 496 диссертации David Gray On Supreme Bliss: A Study of the History and Interpretation of the Cakrasaṃvara Tantra все это соответствие махаянской абхидхармы и символов капаликов подробно расписано (на 10 страниц). Если переводчик не знает этих азов  - это странно.

----------


## Вантус

> Разве нет? Эмоция — это движение (волнение). Можно спорить, что неведение — это не эмоция, но ровно до того момента, пока не получится разобрать психику на части и точно указать, что _вот этот вот_ — неведение.


У слова "эмоция" есть словарное определение:



> Эмо́ция (от лат. emoveo — потрясаю, волную) — эмоциональный процесс средней продолжительности, отражающий субъективное оценочное отношение к существующим или возможным ситуациям. Эмоции отличают от других видов эмоциональных процессов: аффектов, чувств и настроений.[1] Эмоции, как и многие другие психические явления, пока слабо изучены и понимаются разными авторами по-разному, поэтому вышеприведённое определение нельзя считать ни точным, ни общепринятым.





> Эмоциональный процесс, эмоциональный феномен, эмоциональное состояние, эмоция (от лат. emoveo — потрясаю, волную), сленг. аффе́кт (от лат. affectus — страсть, душевное волнение) — психофизиологический процесс, мотивирующий и регулирующий деятельность (поведение, восприятие, мышление), отражающий субъективное значение объектов и ситуаций, и представленный в сознании в форме переживания. Среди эмоциональных процессов выделяют аффекты, эмоции, чувства и настроения.


А вот перечень клеш:



> The six root unwholesome factors (mūlakleśa) are:
> 
>     raga - attachment
>     pratigha - anger
>     avidya - ignorance
>     māna - pride, conceit
>     vicikitsa - doubt
>     dṛiṣṭi - wrong view
> ...
> ...


Не все из них - эмоции. А если смотреть определения, то и вообще совсем не все. Вообще, у того неведения, которое клеша есть определение из Abhidharma-samuccaya



> What is ignorance (avidya)? It is a lack of being aware to one's fullest capacity and it covers the three realms of life. Its function is to serve as it basis for mistaken stubbornness, doubt and emotionality about the entities of reality.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Не все из них - эмоции. А если смотреть определения, то и вообще совсем не все.


Это всё — сравнение воздушных замков.
Нужно брать конкретную модель описания психических процессов (той или иной степени достоверности, подтверждённую экспериментально) и тыкать пальцем: вот это в этой модели — это из абхидхармы, а вот то в этой модели — то из абхидхармы.

Если модели нет, если тыкать не во что, то оставьте все эти разборы "соответствует / не соответствует" любителям специальной олимпиады гуманитарных дисциплин.
Мне тут лично всё равно, кто каким словом обозначает свои личные, ничем не подтверждённые и никак не проверенные в экспериментах представления о том, что есть что в психике.

----------


## Вантус

> Если модели нет, если тыкать не во что, то оставьте все эти разборы "соответствует / не соответствует" любителям специальной олимпиады гуманитарных дисциплин.
> Мне тут лично всё равно, кто каким словом обозначает свои личные, ничем не подтверждённые и никак не проверенные в экспериментах представления о том, что есть что в психике.


Вам не мешало бы обсудить это с Huandi. На деле, инструмент для познания ума - это сам ум и психические процессы не требуют для своего познания ничего, кроме ума, который будет и объектом, и субъектом исследования. Экспериментом тут будет сосредоточение на какой-либо эмоции при ее возникновении.

----------


## Вантус

> pa la cig gnas su mnyam par bzhag       ldang ba’i tshe


Этот фрагмент интересен. Получается что-то вроде:
В этом месте оставайся в медитативном равновесии (самахита). Когда выходишь [из самахиты]:
Все говорят "медитативное равновесие". Но что же такое samAhita ?! Этот термин есть у кучи индийцев, не только буддистов, и имеет массу оттенков смысла. Что думают   @*Денис Евгеньев* и @*Сергей Хос* ?

----------


## Greedy

> На деле, инструмент для познания ума - это сам ум и психические процессы не требуют для своего познания ничего, кроме ума, который будет и объектом, и субъектом исследования. Экспериментом тут будет сосредоточение на какой-либо эмоции при ее возникновении.


Инструмент для познания ума — поведенческие эксперименты. Сущностное наполнение — основанная на функциональной томографии и прочих сопутствующих методах сведения об активности, из которой собирается демонстрируемое поведение и лежащие в его основе убеждения.

Спорить о том, что является эмоцией (в гуманитарном смысле), а что нет — это для любителей специальных олимпиад.
А модель — это когда говорится, что данный человек будет вести себя в данной ситуации так-то и так-то, потому что имеем в наличии это и это, и работает это вот таким образом. Эксперимент либо подтверждает выводы, либо нет.
И если гнев, жажда или неведение в этой схеме выполняют одну и ту же функцию и вся их разница только в их субъектах, то мне глубоко всё равно, каким словом они обобщаются в общую группу.

----------


## Вантус

> Инструмент для познания ума — поведенческие эксперименты.


Инструмент для непосредственного познания ума - это йога :Smilie: . Познание с помощью поведенческого эксперимента - это лишь выводное познание.

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Я не помню, о чем конкретно речь, но если там было rol *pa*, а не rol *ba*, то это и есть проявление. В дзогчене так называют один из аспектов проявления энергии.


Поскольку у Ваджрайогини стандартный эпитет "вкушающая кровь", "радующаяся крови" и эта "чистота" связана с капалой, из которой Ваджрайогини порой пьет, думаю тут скорее играет/вкушает/радуется. А кровь - стандартный символ блаженства.

----------

Нико (14.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, утром я перевел садхану до конца  :Smilie:

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (15.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2013), Нико (14.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Инструмент для непосредственного познания ума - это йога. Познание с помощью поведенческого эксперимента - это лишь выводное познание.


Что такое непосредственное познание (чего угодно)?
Есть наблюдение и есть интерпретация этого наблюдения в рамках ранее признанных категорий. Где разница между "наблюдением" и "умственными категориями" только в том, что первое относится к "врождённым представлениям", а второе — к приобретённым представлениям.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мысли, помыслы - это не термин абхидхармы и, я думаю, не стоит их туда писать. Хотя и писать термины абхидхармы тут также бессмыслено, так как их никто не поймет. Но я уже говорил, что так оставлять нельзя.


Ну тогда vikalpa.




> Думаю, что нет. Она ж и внутри пустая. Более того, садхака все время созерцает пустоту - из которой появляется дэвата, которая внутри дэвата, в которой растворяется дэвата. Та ли это пустота, которая парамартха?


Я подумал, раз предыдущие строчки задают символическое значение разных кусочков садханы, то и этот тоже задаёт значение _пустого места_ как чего-то там.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну тогда vikalpa.


В любом случае это относится к конструированию образа объекта под действием клеш. Витарку писать действительно нельзя, так как ниже указывается, что ожерелье символизирует 51 самскару, в том числе и витарку, значит.




> Я подумал, раз предыдущие строчки задают символическое значение разных кусочков садханы, то и этот тоже задаёт значение _пустого места_ как чего-то там.


Именно так! Я об этом и говорю, ссылаясь на Пабонку. Пустое место, представляемое садхаком - символ шуньяты (я и дхарм), которая также в некотором роде пустое место. Сияющая Дхармакая - это шуньята со своей собственной стороны у всяких ньингмапинцев. Логично, что шуньята-концепт (пустое место в мыслях садхака) используется для символизирования свабхавы шуньяты.

----------


## Вантус

> Что такое непосредственное познание (чего угодно)?
> Есть наблюдение и есть интерпретация этого наблюдения в рамках ранее признанных категорий. Где разница между "наблюдением" и "умственными категориями" только в том, что первое относится к "врождённым представлениям", а второе — к приобретённым представлениям.


Непосредственное познание - это познание органами чувств своего объекта, т.е. наблюдение. Манас познает так те же самскары и разные концепты, глаз - цвет и формы, ухо - звуки и т.п..

----------


## Greedy

> Непосредственное познание - это познание органами чувств своего объекта, т.е. наблюдение. Манас познает так те же самскары и разные концепты, глаз - цвет и формы, ухо - звуки и т.п..


Тогда непосредственное познание — бесполезное мероприятие. Органы чувств всё время познают объекты своих сфер. Это автоматический процесс. Сознание появляется только в самом конце этого процесса, как выхлоп. Т. е. Ваши слова о необходимости непосредственного познания, это о необходимости "познавать", почему огонь горит.
Тогда как нам предлагается система, не объясняющая, почему огонь горит, а всё, что происходит в процессе горения.

Сознание появляется в конце акта непосредственного восприятия, как фиксирующее звено (восприятие состоялось). При этом сознание может навешать на это непосредственное восприятие кучу всего ненужного, чтобы вписать воспринятое в имеющиеся у него представления о реальности. Именно этот процесс предлагается созерцать в йоге. Не непосредственное восприятие (интересно чем, если в нём нет сознания), а то, что с воспринятым делает сознание.

----------


## Вантус

> Тогда непосредственное познание — бесполезное мероприятие.


Я не понял вашей мысли, честно. Ученый видит, как вода замерзает при 0 градусов - непосредственное восприятие зрительной индрией. Ученый выводит из разных формул, что вода должна замерзнуть при 0 градусов - умозаключение. Как-то так. 

Клешу можно видеть лишь индрией ума.

----------


## Вантус

Полный перевод садханы в архиве. Архив запаролен.

Если есть интерес к обсуждению - пароль выдам в ЛС.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.11.2013), К. Дордже (15.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Я не понял вашей мысли, честно. Ученый видит, как вода замерзает при 0 градусов - непосредственное восприятие зрительной индрией. Ученый выводит из разных формул, что вода должна замерзнуть при 0 градусов - умозаключение. Как-то так.


Видит, что замерзает вода, любая бездарь. Этому учиться не надо.
Учёный может по другим признакам определить, что вода замёрзнет, в не зависимости от того, будет замерзание наблюдаться или вода будет недоступна для наблюдения.
Т. е. работа учёного — из наблюдаемого вывести универсальные причинно-следственные закономерности.




> Клешу можно видеть лишь индрией ума.


То, что кто-то сердится, тоже видно далеко не учёным.
Задача учёного — описать причинно-следственных механизм этого явления.

Пользу приносит именно вот такая умственная работа, а не непосредственное наблюдение. Непосредственное наблюдение — это режим камеры наблюдения. Для него даже сознание не требуется. Так что, что Вы собрались делать с непосредственным познанием (которое у Вас просто наблюдение) не совсем понятно.

----------


## Вантус

> Так что, что Вы собрались делать с непосредственным познанием (которое у Вас просто наблюдение) не совсем понятно.


Мы с вами говорим на разных языках, увы. Пожалуйста, почитайте Щербатского, хотя бы. Ученый в пределе получает прямое йогическое постижение исследуемого  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Ученый в пределе получает прямое йогическое постижение исследуемого


Вы что-то напутали.
Вы написали, что инструмент непосредственного познания — это йога.
При этом, непосредственное познание — это познание органами чувств своего объекта, т. е. восприятие.

Для познания органами чувств своего объекта, т. е. для восприятия йога не требуется. Органы чувств это делают автоматически.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы что-то напутали.
> Вы написали, что инструмент непосредственного познания — это йога.
> При этом, непосредственное познание — это познание органами чувств своего объекта, т. е. восприятие.
> 
> Для познания органами чувств своего объекта, т. е. для восприятия йога не требуется. Органы чувств это делают автоматически.


Непосредственного какого восприятия? И чего? Если формы, то инструментом является глаз, а если концепта - то ум.

----------


## Greedy

> Непосредственного какого восприятия? И чего? Если формы, то инструментом является глаз, а если концепта - то ум.


Т. е. Вы говорили о йоге, как инструменте для непосредственного восприятия умом своих концептов.
Но здесь тоже йога не требуется. Мы все без всякой йоги понимаем речь. А речь, это порождение умственных объектов из слухового восприятия, после чего ум воспринимает эти умственные объекты.

Вы что-то путаете. Непосредственное восприятие с йогическим.

----------


## Кунсанг

mdor na rang gi sems kyi snang phyogs lha’i sku sgyu ma lta ba /
 вкратце, воспринимаемое моим умом тело божества видится магической иллюзией

 stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin da mos /
 Аспект пустоты представляет природу сияющей дхармакаи

Здесь идет речь о двух аспектах собственного ума:

Вкратце, аспекты моего ума: аспект проявления это подобное иллюзии тело божества,
И аспект пустоты [моего ума] это природа ясного света дхармакайи, (da) прямо сейчас [ими обладаю, породите] (mos) вдохновенную веру.

----------

Вантус (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Т. е. Вы говорили о йоге, как инструменте для непосредственного восприятия умом своих концептов.
> Но здесь тоже йога не требуется. Мы все без всякой йоги понимаем речь. А речь, это порождение умственных объектов из слухового восприятия, после чего ум воспринимает эти умственные объекты.
> 
> Вы что-то путаете. Непосредственное восприятие с йогическим.


Пожалуйста, разберитесь с предметом. Йогическое восприятие - это подвид непосредственного восприятия.

----------


## Вантус

> mdor na rang gi sems kyi snang phyogs lha’i sku sgyu ma lta ba /
>  вкратце, воспринимаемое моим умом тело божества видится магической иллюзией
> 
>  stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin da mos /
>  Аспект пустоты представляет природу сияющей дхармакаи
> 
> Здесь идет речь о двух аспектах собственного ума:
> 
> Вкратце, аспекты моего ума: аспект проявления это подобное иллюзии тело божества,
> И аспект пустоты [моего ума] это природа ясного света дхармакайи, (da) прямо сейчас [ими обладаю, породите] (mos) вдохновенную веру.


А можно поподробнее, откуда эти аспекты взялись? Я очень долго пытался понять, что тут написано, но так до конца и не понял. В каком тексте по лориг или подобному можно прочитать про то, что ум имеет два аспекта - путоты и проявления? Какой тибетский термин для двух аспектов ума? Или это то же самое, что и snang ngo - "сторона явления", gnas ngo - "сторона пребывания" для дхармы? Вы сейчас дали очень интересное замечание, большое спасибо.

Попытаюсь поискать поясненияв книге "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхьямики-прасангики" Донца.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А можно поподробнее, откуда эти аспекты взялись? Я очень долго пытался понять, что тут написано, но так до конца и не понял. В каком тексте по лориг или подобному можно прочитать про то, что ум имеет два аспекта - путоты и проявления? Какой тибетский термин для двух аспектов ума? Или это то же самое, что и snang ngo - "сторона явления", gnas ngo - "сторона пребывания" для дхармы? Вы сейчас дали очень интересное замечание, большое спасибо.
> 
> Попытаюсь поискать поясненияв книге "Учение о верном познании в философии мадхьямики-прасангики" Донца.


Имеется в виду общая ваджраянская метода, когда в одном уме сосредоточены метод и мудрость, snang stong. Проявление ума как божества это метод и постижение пустоты это мудрость.  

В Колеснице Совершенств союз метода и мудрости понимается только с точки зрения их неразрывного единства: метод поддерживается и дополняется мудростью постигающей пустоту, или мудрость поддерживается и дополняется методом.[89] Таким образом, объединение этих двух факторов в системе Сутры не носит абсолютного характера, а потому не является завершенным. Но в системе Тантры наличествует более полное объединение этих двух принципов. Здесь союз метода и мудрости рассматривается на очень тонком и глубоком уровне, где само единство является завершенным и присутствует нераздельно в целостности одного сознания. Хотя между Сутрой и Тантрой существует много различий, главной отличительной особенностью тантрической системы является нераздельное единство метода и мудрости.

Такое совершенное единство метода и мудрости может быть достигнуто на пути Тантры, потому что в тантрической медитативной практике, в особенности йоге божеств, обычные психофизические совокупности ума и тела (скандхи) практикующего растворяются в пустоте, и он созерцает их пустотную природу. Затем в пустоте растворяется не только порожденная неведением самоидентификация с этими психофизическими совокупностями, но и они сами.

После этого растворения практикующий проявляется из пустоты в чистом облике божества. Используя его облик и атрибуты в качестве основы для созерцания, он вновь фокусируется на его пустотной природе. Здесь мы видим, что в рамках одной практики ум практикующего тренируется как в медитации на тело божества, так и в узнавании его пустотной природы. Таким образом, в едином акте познания участвуют как йога божества, так и понимание пустоты.

Этот нераздельный союз метода и мудрости в едином моменте акта познания, присутствует в практике всех тантр, включая три низших класса: Крийя-тантру, Чарья-тантру и Йога-тантру. Между этими классами существуют определенные различия, особенно в тонкостях йогических практик. Например, в Йога-тантре существует понятие «четыре печати».[90]

----------


## Нико

> Имеется в виду общая ваджраянская метода, когда в одном уме сосредоточены метод и мудрость, snang stong. Проявление ума как божества это метод и постижение пустоты это мудрость.


Вообще-то это не специфически ваджраянская вещь, а пратитьясамутпада

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вообще-то это не специфически ваджраянская вещь, а пратитьясамутпада


Не уверен. Союз метода и мудрости в одном уме одновременно когда присутствуют, это вообще-то специфически ваджраянская вещь, что в сутре не присутствует. А пратитьясамутпада это довольно общее Учение. Конечно все пратитьясамутпада с точки зрения что все взаимозависимо.

----------


## Вантус

> Имеется в виду общая ваджраянская метода, когда в одном уме сосредоточены метод и мудрость, snang stong. Проявление ума как божества это метод и постижение пустоты это мудрость.


Это все понятно и не вызвало бы у меня затруднение. Мне кажется, что тут говорится о существенно более тонкой вещи. Англичане переводят snang stong как "appearance emptiness". И это не относится собственно к тантре, это общая тема из праманы. Люди цитируют:



> In „The Two Truths Debate. Tsongkhapa and Gorampa on the Middle Way”; By Sonam Thakchoe; Wisdom Pub. Bostan 2007) it is said the 2 Truths are separate according to Tsongkhapa, so for Him only Buddhas perceive both simultanously: the dependently arising "it" and lack of inherent existence of "it":
> 
> Tsongkhapa's “The two natures” correspond to deceptive or nondeceptive modes of appearances. For example the table is perceived and the table's emptiness of inherent existence is also perceived. The agent who cognized the two truths may be one and the same individual. Ordinary beings have only conceptual access to ultimate, while aryas at the path direct access. Only Enlightened beings have simultanous access to both truths


Короче говоря, snang относится к восприятию относительной, а stong - абсолютной истины.

----------


## Кунсанг

Не, это здесь в данном тексте относится к проявлению собственного ума как божества нанг то бишь и одновременно постижение его пустоты как уже результативная дхармакая. Привнесение плода на путь. Хотя я не обладаю еще результативной дхармакаей, здесь воспринимается как уже обладающий дхармакаей и телом иллюзорным божества.

----------


## Нико

> Это все понятно и не вызвало бы у меня затруднение. Мне кажется, что тут говорится о существенно более тонкой вещи. Англичане переводят snang stong как "appearance emptiness". И это не относится собственно к тантре, это общая тема из праманы. Люди цитируют:
> 
> Короче говоря, snang относится к восприятию относительной, а stong - абсолютной истины.


Но мы сейчас не про это, а про тантру, где говорится, что "проявление пустоты проявляется в виде божества". Хотелось бы тиб. цитату в студию.

----------


## Кунсанг

Иногда говорят, что бодхичитта и постижение пустоты это метод и мудрость. В таком контексте говорится, что ум бодхичитты проявляется как божество, а ум постигающий пустоту, видит это божество пустым от самобытия. Медитируя таким образом практик достигает в результате всех результатов состояния будды.

----------

Антончик (16.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Но мы сейчас не про это, а про тантру, где говорится, что "проявление пустоты проявляется в виде божества". Хотелось бы тиб. цитату в студию.


Я думаю, что мы именно про это. Дело в том, что  имеется в виду, что наш ум (во время созерцания, как дхарма или дхармы) со стороны явления - божество (т.е. так, как мы его воспринимаем в данный момент), а со стороны пребывания (т.е. так, как он действительно существует) - пустота. Про блаженство и прочее здесь не акцентируется. Напомню про стороны (Донец. Учение о верном познании в философии мадхьямики-прасангики):




> Истина - то, что есть. Однако одного только факта существования чего-то еще недостаточно для его признания истиной44 Наличие таких феноменов, как иллюзия, мираж, приводит философа-прасангика к необходимости полагания у каждой вещи двух сторон, а именно:
> стороны явления (snang ngo) и стороны пребывания (gnas ngo), которые могут соответствовать (mthun) или не соответствовать (mi mthun) друг другу. Вода в озере является как вода и пребывает (существует) как вода, вследствие чего ее можно пить. А вода озера, увиденного в мираже, является как вода, но не пребывает (не существует) как вода, поэтому ее невозможно пить. Следовательно, существующей, существующей действительно, можно назвать только первую.


Вопрос только в том, что здесь называется словом "ум"? Скандха читты? Все же я очень благодарен Кунсангу, ибо, изучая тантру, никогда не интересовался терминами праманы и без его помощи не разобрался бы.

----------


## Вантус

Т.е. как в приведенном выше классическом примере из праманы, где мираж является как вода, но пребывает не как вода (а как особая оптическая иллюзия), так и собственный ум (rang gi sems) во время садханы является как тело божества, подобное миражу (магической иллюзии sgyu ma, на деле - той штуки, которую показывает фокусник (маг, факир)-иллюзионист, если верить комментариям, lha’i sku sgyu ma lta ba), а пребывает как природа сияющей дхармакаи ('od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin)!

----------


## Вантус

> mdor na rang gi sems kyi snang phyogs lha’i sku sgyu ma lta ba /
>  вкратце, воспринимаемое моим умом тело божества видится магической иллюзией
> 
>  stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin da mos /
>  Аспект пустоты представляет природу сияющей дхармакаи
> 
> Здесь идет речь о двух аспектах собственного ума:
> 
> Вкратце, аспекты моего ума: аспект проявления это подобное иллюзии тело божества,
> И аспект пустоты [моего ума] это природа ясного света дхармакайи, (da) прямо сейчас [ими обладаю, породите] (mos) вдохновенную веру.


Итак, предлагаю такой перевод:

mdor na rang gi sems kyi snang phyogs lha’i sku sgyu ma lta ba
Вкратце, сторона пребывания моего ума созерцается иллюзией фокусника - телом божества
stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin da mos
Сторона пустоты - природой сияющей дхармакаи, ... da mos (это еще надо исследовать, к чему относится mos). 
Может, mos - сказуемое и тогда "Искренне верю, что прямо сейчас сторона пустоты [моего ума] - природа сияющей дхармакаи"?

Кстати, что такое "сторона пустоты" (stong phyogs) и чем она отличается от "стороны пребывания" (gnas phyogs)?

Эврика! Кое-нашлось в "The Treasury of Knowledge: Book Five: Buddhist Ethics, Книги 5":

----------

Сергей Хос (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Еще на эту тему эсть в Mipam on Buddha-Nature: The Ground of the Nyingma Tradition . Это довольно сложная тема, как я и думал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Давайте разбираться с ngo bo nyid gsum . Так этот термин используется для трисвабхавы виджнянавадинов, но у него есть, оказывается, и особый тантрический смысл. Любопытно, что при описании трисвабхавы Васубандху тоже приводит пример с магической иллюзией.

----------


## Нико

> Давайте разбираться с ngo bo nyid gsum . Так этот термин используется для трисвабхавы виджнянавадинов, но у него есть, оказывается, и особый тантрический смысл. Любопытно, что при описании трисвабхавы Васубандху тоже приводит пример с магической иллюзией.


Я не думаю, что тут имеется в виду трисвабхава виджнянавадинов. Скорее, это три природы в тантрическом, не читтаматринском смысле.

----------

Карма Палджор (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Консультация со специалистом привела к том, что "stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin da mos" - это, скорее всего, криво напечатанное, "stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin du mos". Тогда получаем:



> mdor na rang gi sems kyi snang phyogs lha’i sku sgyu ma lta ba/
> Вкратце, сторона пребывания моего ума созерцается иллюзией фокусника - телом божества
> stong phyogs 'od gsal chos kyi sku'i rang bzhin du mos/
> Веришь, что сторона пустоты ясного света -природа дхармакаи.
> (или "Веришь, что сторона пустоты - природа сияющей дхармакаи", 'od gsal chos kyi sku - это термин).


Без исследования этой тантрической трисвабхавы точнее понять нельзя

----------


## Вантус

> Я не думаю, что тут имеется в виду трисвабхава виджнянавадинов. Скорее, это три природы в тантрическом, не читтаматринском смысле.


Это понятно, что здесь некая тантрическая трисвабхава. Но параллели здесь явно видны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все говорят "медитативное равновесие". Но что же такое samAhita ?!


В сущности, это синоним самадхи.

----------


## Вантус

> В сущности, это синоним самадхи.


Так ведь не совсем. Это ведь самадхи, в котором остановлена викалпа, а не всякое самадхи. Тут важно показать, чем это отличается от обморока, например.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Думаю, что во время обморока нет вообще никакого постижения - ни концептуального, ни прямого, а при самахите есть и объектом такого постижения является шуньята. Но здесь сильно по-разному у гелугпинских и негелугпинских прасангиков!

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, что во время обморока нет вообще никакого постижения - ни концептуального, ни прямого, а при самахите есть и объектом такого постижения является шуньята. Но здесь сильно по-разному у гелугпинских и негелугпинских прасангиков!


А чё такое "негелугпинские прасангики"? "Медитативное равновесие" есть созерцание пустоты, а не обморок никакой))).

----------


## Сергей Федоров

Простите что вмешиваюсь. А что такое "Садхана"? Текст практики?

----------


## Дубинин

> Простите что вмешиваюсь. А что такое "Садхана"? Текст практики?


Всё, что не знаете, можно поискать здесь))

----------


## Сергей Федоров

> Всё, что не знаете, можно поискать здесь))


А если более приземленно?  :Smilie: 
На википедии не совсем понятно.

----------


## Нико

> А если более приземленно? 
> На википедии не совсем понятно.


Что может быть приземлённее википедии?

----------


## Дубинин

> А если более приземленно? 
> На википедии не совсем понятно.


Это краткий конспект наставлений по выполнению действий в тантре, современного или древнего ламы- учителя того- ученика, который по этим записям, будет достигать нужных состояний.

----------

Сергей Федоров (15.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Федоров

То есть здесь обсуждается 




> санскритский термин, которым в индуизме и буддизме называют духовную практику[1] и который также можно перевести как «средство для достижения чего-то».[2] Садхана включает в себя ряд духовных дисциплин различных индуистских и буддийских традиций. Садхане следуют ради достижения разных духовных и ритуальных целей, ради духовного очищения и прогресса в духовной жизни.[3] Целями садханы могут быть достижение духовного просветления, чистая любовь к Богу, освобождение из цикла сансары, обретение благословения какого-либо божества или формы Бога. Практика садханы, как правило, заключается в регулярной, ежедневной медитации, повторении мантр (часто с использованием джапа-малы), совершении пуджи божеству, проведение яджн. В некоторых традициях, частью садханы может быть самоистязание или совершение определённых практик в местах кремации умерших. Традиционно в индуизме и буддизме садхана практикуется под руководством гуру. В некоторых традициях получение от гуру духовного посвящения является одной из стадий в практике садханы.[4] С другой стороны, часто садхану практикуют без особого руководства, индивидуально и без участия в каких-либо религиозных группах.


Или все-же текст практики?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Федоров

*Дубинин* спасибо, так гораздо понятнее!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь не совсем. Это ведь самадхи, в котором остановлена викалпа, а не всякое самадхи. Тут важно показать, чем это отличается от обморока, например.


В приведенной выше трактовке Сакья Тридзина говорится, что mnyam gzhag относится мирскому пути, стадии зарождения, когда джняна еще отсутствует. Так что не получается, что тут викальпа остановлена.
Хотя, подозреваю, что самахиты тоже разные бывают. Тибетцы же - большие шутники и не особо заморачиваются на однозначности терминов, в отличие от нас ))))

----------


## Нико

Вантус, а грудь у Ваджрайогини канонически какого размера должна быть? Мне тут подарили одну её новодельную танку, так мне кажется, что слишком маленькая там грудь. И причинное место прикрыто листочком).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давайте разбираться с ngo bo nyid gsum . Так этот термин используется для трисвабхавы виджнянавадинов


Не думаю, что тут возможно соотнесение одной триады с другой.
ngo bo nyid - не свабхава в данном контексте.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, а грудь у Ваджрайогини канонически какого размера должна быть? Мне тут подарили одну её новодельную танку, так мне кажется, что слишком маленькая там грудь. И причинное место прикрыто листочком).


Прямо указано, что большого. Размера третьего, думаю. Никаких листочков нет, ибо четко указывается, что обнаженная, причем обнаженность имеет смысл.

----------

Нико (16.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> В приведенной выше трактовке Сакья Тридзина говорится, что mnyam gzhag относится мирскому пути, стадии зарождения, когда джняна еще отсутствует. Так что не получается, что тут викальпа остановлена.
> Хотя, подозреваю, что самахиты тоже разные бывают. Тибетцы же - большие шутники и не особо заморачиваются на однозначности терминов, в отличие от нас ))))


У гелугпинских прасангиков самахиты точно есть разные. Только недавно читал, надо бы найти. У них еще прямое йогическое восприятие есть не только у арьев, но и обычных существ, только с разными объектами.

----------


## Кунсанг

Проявление себя как божества и постижение пустоты божества это видимо действительно уровни отн. и абс. истин. Аспекты ума это говорится, что одна часть ума видит себя божеством и другая часть ума постигает пустоту. Это один ум, но как бы одновременно думает или созерцает две вещи. Может еще что-то думать при этом или созерцать, но эти две вещи большие.

----------


## Нико

> Проявление себя как божества и постижение пустоты божества это видимо действительно уровни отн. и абс. истин. Аспекты ума это говорится, что одна часть ума видит себя божеством и другая часть ума постигает пустоту. Это один ум, но как бы одновременно думает или созерцает две вещи. Может еще что-то думать при этом или созерцать, но эти две вещи большие.


Точнее: постижение пустоты проявляется в облике божества. И вот тогда два накопления происходят очень быстро, потому тантра и есть "краткий путь".

----------


## Кунсанг

> Точнее: постижение пустоты проявляется в облике божества. И вот тогда два накопления происходят очень быстро, потому тантра и есть "краткий путь".


Не, я так не понимаю. Проявление божества это метод, а мудрость постижения пустоты видит это божество пустым и так пополняются два собрания для обретения двух тел. Это прямая причина для двух видов тел будды. В дальнейшем наше энергетическое тело станет телом божества в рупакаю, а мудрость будет развита в тело дхармакайи вроде.

----------


## Нико

> Не, я так не понимаю. Проявление божества это метод, а мудрость постижения пустоты видит это божество пустым и так пополняются два собрания для обретения двух тел. Это прямая причина для двух видов тел будды. В дальнейшем наше энергетическое тело станет телом божества в рупакаю, а мудрость будет развита в тело дхармакайи вроде.


Так то же самое и я написала выше :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Просто более "канонически".

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так то же самое и я написала выше Просто более "канонически".


Вроде говорят, что бодхичитта и мудрость причины для двух тел в сутре непрямые, а в тантре прямые и ум бодхичитты - то есть из сострадания проявляется как божество, а мудрость видит это божество пустым. Тогда это грубо говоря бодхичитта проявляется как божество, но не постижение пустоты проявляется как божество. Два аспекта ума, которые становятся причинами прямыми двух тел.

----------


## Нико

> Вроде говорят, что бодхичитта и мудрость причины для двух тел в сутре непрямые, а в тантре прямые и ум бодхичитты - то есть из сострадания проявляется как божество, а мудрость видит это божество пустым. Тогда это грубо говоря бодхичитта проявляется как божество, но не постижение пустоты проявляется как божество. Два аспекта ума, которые становятся причинами прямыми двух тел.


Кунсанг, но вы ведь ученик геше Тинлея. Неужели никогда не слышали от него фразу: "Явление пустоты является в облике божества"?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, но вы ведь ученик геше Тинлея. Неужели никогда не слышали от него фразу: "Явление пустоты является в облике божества"?


Я читал Гур геше ла и там геше ла пишет:

Есть быстрый путь: безмерной любовью к живым ведомый,
Как божество проявляется сострадательный ум.
В чистом воззрении утвердившись,
Он познает пустоту самобытия.
В нем одновременно присутствуют метод и мудрость, – 
Уникальное нечто, чего нет в сутрах.
Принимая на путь Три Каи,
Я приду к единению ясного света и иллюзорного тела.

----------


## Нико

> Я читал Гур геше ла и там геше ла пишет:
> 
> Есть быстрый путь: безмерной любовью к живым ведомый,
> Как божество проявляется сострадательный ум.
> В чистом воззрении утвердившись,
> Он познает пустоту самобытия.
> В нем одновременно присутствуют метод и мудрость, – 
> Уникальное нечто, чего нет в сутрах.
> Принимая на путь Три Каи,
> Я приду к единению ясного света и иллюзорного тела.


И? Разве есть какие-то противоречия с тем, что я писала выше?

----------


## Вантус

Еще кто-нибудь хочет высказаться про что-нибудь?

----------


## Нико

> Еще кто-нибудь хочет высказаться про что-нибудь?


Да, я хотела бы уточнить ваше понимание трёх природ в этом контексте.

----------


## Вантус

> Да, я хотела бы уточнить ваше понимание трёх природ в этом контексте.


Я пока в недоумении. Кстати, Донец переводит самахиту как транс, трансовое погружение. Что думаете?

----------


## Нико

> Я пока в недоумении. Кстати, Донец переводит самахиту как транс, трансовое погружение. Что думаете?


Какие могут быть "трансы"? Это что-то не из буддизма. Погружение в познание реальности не может быть "трансом".

----------


## Вантус

> Какие могут быть "трансы"? Это что-то не из буддизма. Погружение в познание реальности не может быть "трансом".


Оно транс, так как обычное восприятие в нем отсутствует. А вообще - мутная тема.

----------


## Нико

> Оно транс, так как обычное восприятие в нем отсутствует. А вообще - мутная тема.


Надо у Турмана уточнить тогда. Он любитель трансов, гнозисов и духа просветления.))))

----------


## Вантус

> Надо у Турмана уточнить тогда. Он любитель трансов, гнозисов и духа просветления.))))


Честно, перевести джняна как гнозис - это все равно что не переводить.

----------


## Нико

> Честно, перевести джняна как гнозис - это все равно что не переводить.


Не, он джняну сейчас придумал переводить как "интуицию". Я девушка въедливая, как удалось с ним встретиться, так конкретно по терминам его допросила. )))) Жаль, мало времени было))).

----------


## Вантус

> Не, он джняну сейчас придумал переводить как "интуицию". Я девушка въедливая, как удалось с ним встретиться, так конкретно по терминам его допросила. )))) Жаль, мало времени было))).


Но ведь джняна - это *не* интуиция! Такой перевод только путает. Джняна - это некое сознание, которое все познает непосредственно и изначально, т.е. до возникновения каких-либо концептов-калпана, поэтому дает неискаженный образ познаваемого.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Честно, перевести джняна как гнозис - это все равно что не переводить.


А почему, кстати? Т.е. перевод не соответствует или смысла переводить с санскрита на греческий нет никакого?)

----------


## Нико

> Но ведь джняна - это *не* интуиция! Такой перевод только путает. Джняна - это некое сознание, которое все познает непосредственно и изначально, т.е. до возникновения каких-либо концептов-калпана, поэтому дает неискаженный образ познаваемого.


Гмм. "Это ему надо объяснить.)))) Он яростно доказывал мне, что слова "сансара" и "нирвана" в принципе непонимаемы для русского читателя, а "сансары" вообще в словарях нет. (Поэтому переводит её как "жизнь"). Вот и пойми этих буддолухов.

----------


## Вантус

> Гмм. "Это ему надо объяснить.)))) Он яростно доказывал мне, что слова "сансара" и "нирвана" в принципе непонимаемы для русского читателя, а "сансары" вообще в словарях нет. (Поэтому переводит её как "жизнь"). Вот и пойми этих буддолухов.


Ведь он, наверное, читал труды по махаянской (Абхидхармасамуччая) и хинаянской абхидхарме (Абхидхармакоша). Чего ж он так бредит?

----------


## Нико

> Ведь он, наверное, читал труды по махаянской (Абхидхармасамуччая) и хинаянской абхидхарме (Абхидхармакоша). Чего ж он так бредит?


Он папа Умы Каруны. Ему можно))))).

----------


## Вантус

> А почему, кстати? Т.е. перевод не соответствует или смысла переводить с санскрита на греческий нет никакого?)


Я ведь привел смысл этого слова. Гнозис - это некоторое мистическое знание, в частности - мистическое знание о Боге. А джняна - знание, как оно есть, функция осознавания до построения самых первых концептов. Джняна есть всегда, но из-за клеш беспрерывно происходит построение этих концептов (искаженных отражений воспринимаемой реальности в сознании), за которыми джняны не видно. Чувствуете разницу?

----------


## Нико

> Я ведь привел смысл этого слова. Гнозис - это некоторое мистическое знание, в частности - мистическое знание о Боге. А джняна - знание, как оно есть, функция осознавания до построения самых первых концептов. Джняна есть всегда, но из-за клеш беспрерывно происходит построение этих концептов (искаженных отражений воспринимаемой реальности в сознании), за которыми джняны не видно. Чувствуете разницу?


Турман как "гнозис" раньше джняну переводил, да. Теперь интуитивно видно, почувствовал, что это "интуиция". И трансы у него да, есть. И вообще говорил про то, что христианские термины типа "духа" и "греха" очень подходят для буддийских переводов, потому что христианская церковь этими словами "не владеет". Обосновывал тем, в частности, что в буддизме тоже есть понятие "ада".

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я ведь привел смысл этого слова. Гнозис - это некоторое мистическое знание, в частности - мистическое знание о Боге. А джняна - знание, как оно есть, функция осознавания до построения самых первых концептов. Джняна есть всегда, но из-за клеш беспрерывно происходит построение этих концептов (искаженных отражений воспринимаемой реальности в сознании), за которыми джняны не видно. Чувствуете разницу?


Ну, собственно гностики, особенно нехристианские, как я помню - под "гнозисом" имели в виду как раз внеконцептуальное знание, абсолютное знание, которое недоступно обычным людям (и для которых требуются другие формы познания). В этом есть сходство двух терминов, мне кажется.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну, собственно гностики, особенно нехристианские, как я помню - под "гнозисом" имели в виду как раз внеконцептуальное знание, абсолютное знание, которое недоступно обычным людям (и для которых требуются другие формы познания). В этом есть сходство двух терминов, мне кажется.


Да дело в том, что джняна как таковая есть у всех без исключения. Стоит убрать клеши и она мгновенно проявится, поэтому-то и говорят - изначальное знание, древнее знание и т.п.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Хотя фиг его знает. Я в гностиков глубоко не вникал, может у них тоже так? Это нужен специалист.

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, с праджня и джняна очень интересный вопрос. Иные, услышав про неконцептуальное знание, начинают думать - надо перестать размышлять (т.е. отупеть до состояния овоща) - и вот она, джняна, в кармане. Это - крайне вредоносное следствие перевода "неконцептуальное". 
Надо понимать, что праджня - одна из объекто-определяющих санскар, которая ответственна за различение дхарм. Европейцы бы отнесли результаты действия праджни к концептуальному познанию (так как она выдает верную, неискаженную _концепцию_), индийцы так не делали, выделяя концепты, точно соответствующие тому, что они описывают, в отдельный вид знания.

----------

Антончик (18.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но ведь джняна - это *не* интуиция!


Зависит, как всегда, от контекста.

----------

Вантус (17.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Зависит, как всегда, от контекста.


Я только что прочитал и выяснил, что у разных европейских философов термин "интуиция" может действительно совпадать по смыслу с "джняной" и отличаться от бытового понимания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2013)

----------


## Антончик

Какие новости?

----------

